# The TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos List



## Guest

Welcome to the *TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos List*

This is a continuation of a series of the TC Top Recommended Lists project (which the previous ones can all be seen here). General discussion of the project can be found in the TC Lists thread. Make sure to also stop by pjang23's thread compiling the new TC Top 50+ Art Song List. Pjang23 will be compiling our new Top Recommended Art Song List simultaneously as I use this thread to compile the new Top Recommended Chamber Duos List.

The same guidelines as used in previous TC Lists will be used in these two threads, shown below:



> Here is a brief outline of the project:
> 
> - The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms.
> - This process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music.
> - These lists may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists.
> *Note: These lists are not definitive or official by any means and please do not interpret them as such.*
> 
> Those of us who run this project understand and respect the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.
> 
> *Round 0 - Pre-Nomination Discussion*
> 
> Before the nomination rounds begin, let's first start with comments, questions, and suggestions. We would like everyone to contribute to this process as all of your opinions are valuable to the end result of this forum recommended list and it is also an effective way to gauge expected participation for the remainder of the project.
> 
> We must agree on the requirements for works to be nominated. Here are the proposed requirements:
> 
> - _Works should include two performers._
> - _Vocal works are excluded._
> - _Works for one piano, four hands are included._
> - _Voters need not feel limited to the repertoire of works for piano and another instrument. Any work with two instrumentalists (for example, Ravel's Sonata For Violin And Cello or Poulenc's Sonata For Two Clarinets) may apply, unless excluded by another guideline listed here._
> - _Works must not be categorized from a previous list in order to qualify._
> - _A general consensus shall determine any works that have ambiguity._
> 
> Please feel free to comment on these requirements as they are not set in stone. Also the length of the list is usually determined by the interest and participation of TC members. If we reach 50 works, and enough people wish to continue, we can extend the number past 50 (hence the "50+").
> 
> Suggestions for works can be found here, however the works on those lists must still meet the above requirements to be eligible. *If you are not sure if a work is eligible, it is best to ask now.*
> 
> *Voting Process*
> 
> To those new to the voting process, we normally do a two-step voting process and build up the list 10 works at a time. This allows people to continually review works as the project goes along instead of voting for everything in one shot.
> 
> First round is the nomination round where people can nominate up to 10 works. The top 10 works from the nomination round become the next 10 works on the list, though their final ordering is determined by the second round.
> 
> Second round is the voting round, where people vote for their five favorites of the top 10 works from the first round. This is so that all voters can have input in the final order.
> 
> The scoring method is as follows:
> 
> Nomination round:
> 
> The points are determined by the ranking of each work as it was initially nominated. 15 points for the work in first, 14 for second, 13 for third, and so on with the tenth work receiving 6. This method is to weigh in both the ranking and the number of times the work was nominated. So, a nominated work that appears first on three lists would beat out a work that is nominated tenth on 7 different lists.
> 
> Voting round:
> 
> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.
> 
> Honorable Mentions:
> 
> At the end of the project, we also like to keep a list of honorable mentions containing every work that was nominated but didn't make the final list. Hence in the very last nomination round we give people 20 votes instead of 10 to collect more recommendations. Even if some of your works do not make the final list, your input is valued.
> 
> The first round should start in a couple of days once the qualifications are solidified and everyone has had enough time to listen and brainstorm their selections.
> 
> And finally, all participants are welcome to join! Please don't hesitate to ask questions and let the fun begin! Big thanks to Trout, mmsbls, and Air for establishing the standard format.


Whereas the guidelines in the new art song thread may have a greater degree of ambiguity, I don't believe we have many issues with the guidelines for this chamber duo list; however, feel free to ask questions or make clarifications as you see fit! If no one has any questions, we can begin with the first nomination round (Round 1), but I think that a few posters will appreciate a day or two to re-listen to any works they might consider nominating or voting for.


----------



## Ukko

I ain't discussing, I'm saying: Beethoven - Sonata for piano and cello No. 4, Op. 102 No. 1 *and* Kodaly - Sonata for cello and piano, Op.4 _*and*_ Bartók, Sonata for violin and piano No. 1.


----------



## science

Just working ... 

Frank's Violin Sonata
Beethoven's Violin Sonatas (particularly #5, #9)
Enescu's Violin Sonata #3
Brahms' Violin Sonatas
Brahms' Cello Sonatas
Shostakovich's Viola Sonata
Dvorak's Romantic Pieces
Fauré's Violin & Cello Sonatas 
Enescu's Impressions d'Enfance 
Mozart's Violin Sonatas 
Lekeu's Violin Sonata 
Brahms' Clarinet Sonatas 
Debussy's Violin Sonata
Ives' Violin Sonatas 
Saint-Saens' sonatas for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, and cello 
Paganini's Sonata Concertata
Ravel's Violin Sonata #2 
Dvorak's Violin Sonata 
Grieg's Violin Sonatas and Cello Sonata
Martinu's 3 Madrigals 
Rachmaninoff's Cello Sonata
Prokofiev's Flute Sonata 
Bartok's Violin Sonata #2
Rubinstein's Cello Sonata
Poulenc's Clarinet Sonata
Copland's Clarinet Sonata


----------



## science

Sorry, more working - 

Bartok's Duos for 2 Violins 
Shostakovich's Cello Sonata 
Mozart's Sonata for 2 Pianos, K 448
Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata
Schumann's 5 Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Mozart's Andante and Variations, K 501
Dohnanyi's Violin Sonata
Janacek's Violin Sonata


----------



## pjang23

Hmm, what should we do with Brahms two piano versions of the Piano Quintet and Haydn Variations (Op.34b and Op.56b)?


----------



## Guest

I would prefer to say no to alternate versions or transcriptions, especially since those works are already represented in their primary forms in other lists. I won't fight it too hard though, if there's a case.

And science, don't forget your Beethoven cello sonatas and the magnificent Schubert works for piano, four hands!


----------



## pjang23

Thanks, I had the same thing in mind.


----------



## Aecio

Miaskovsky Cello Sonata
Saint Saens Violin Sonata #1
Elgar Violin Sonata
Clarke Viola Sonata
Strauss Violin Sonata
Poulenc Oboe, Flute Sonatas
Respighi Violin Sonata


----------



## science

Aecio said:


> Respighi Violin Sonata


An excellent suggestion!

I heard it for the first time in a live performance a few weeks ago and I really need to get a recording ASAP and listen to it some more!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

As we seem to have started already, just a few more 'helpful' suggestions 

Bach, Handel Violin duo Sonatas
Beethoven Violin sonatas and Cello sonatas
Bridge Cello Sonata
Bartok Violin sonatas
Delius Violin Sonatas
Schubert 3 Violin Sonatas / Sonatinas; Grand duo sonata; Rondo Brillante
Schumann Violin Sonatas, Fantasiestücke, Op. 73, 5 Stücke im Volkston Op. 102
Shostakovich Cello Sonata
Debussy Violin and Cello sonatas
Franck Violin sonata
Faure Violin Sonatas Op. 13 and 108; Cello sonatas Op. 109 and 117
Poulenc Sonata for violin and piano, Bagatelle in D minor for violin and piano, Sonata for clarinet and piano in B-flat, Sonata for piano and cello
Rebecca Clarke Viola Sonata


----------



## pjang23

Don't forget the Faure's Elegie and Hummel's Cello Sonata.


----------



## Guest

I think we can start the first nomination round (where you guys actually have to order this stuff and such) tomorrow. To pjang, would you suggest making each round 72 hours since some people will be trying to re-listen to stuff for both lists?


----------



## Mahlerian

In addition to the many wonderful choices above, I suggest

Messiaen Theme et Variations
Stravinsky Duo Concertant
Stravinsky Concerto for Two Pianos
Takemitsu Toward the Sea for guitar and alto flute


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> I think we can start the first nomination round (where you guys actually have to order this stuff and such) tomorrow. To pjang, would you suggest making each round 72 hours since some people will be trying to re-listen to stuff for both lists?


Yup, read my mind. I'm also planning to start the first nomination round tomorrow and give 72 hours instead of the usual 48.

Edit: I misread your post. Actually, I'm going to open the first nomination round next morning and make it 84 hours, since the evening is a better time for me to tabulate votes. However, I will make all the rounds afterwards 48 hours so that the project doesn't drag on too long.


----------



## Guest

pjang23 said:


> Don't forget the Faure's Elegie and Hummel's Cello Sonata.


I love all of the small-scale duos for cello and piano by Faure (the Romance, the Sicilienne, etc.), but I haven't made up my mind as to whether or not I would nominate such miniatures that would probably never make it. Same with Webern Op. 7 and 11, really.


----------



## KenOC

I see a couple of mentions of Shostakovich's Cello Sonata -- which is good -- but what about Prokofiev's, which may be (MAY be I say) even better?

And BTW, Sergei, sorry about 1948. Just doing my job, y'know.


----------



## musicrom

Glinka: Viola Sonata
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
Handel/Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
Wieniawski: Scherzo tarantelle


----------



## Aecio

Should'nt it be longer than 50 ? I think that only with piano & violin sonatas we can easily reach 50, don't you think we should target a 100 list ?


----------



## Guest

That's what the plus sign is for  it's tentative.


----------



## pjang23

It'll most likely go beyond 50. We just need enough participation.


----------



## Guest

Well I want to go back to sleep for an hour before work so I may not vote yet, but pjang just had to jump the gun, so I'm gonna be a copy-n'-paster here  (obviously I pasted then edited for context)



> *Round 1 Nominations*
> (Positions 1-10)
> 
> Welcome to the *TC Top 50+ Recommended Chamber Duos* project! Please feel free to join in and I hope you enjoy the process. Remember that if you have any concerns, don't hesitate to send me a PM, and I'll be happy to address it. Thank you for participating!
> 
> *Nominate your top 10 chamber duos in order of preference.*
> 
> *- Works should include two performers.
> - Vocal works are excluded.
> - Works for one piano, four hands are included.
> - Voters need not feel limited to the repertoire of works for piano and another instrument. Any work with two instrumentalists (for example, Ravel's Sonata For Violin And Cello or Poulenc's Sonata For Two Clarinets) may apply, unless excluded by another guideline listed here.
> - Secondary versions of works, transcribed for two pianos, should generally be avoided, especially when primary versions already appear on other TC Lists.
> - Works must not be categorized from a previous list in order to qualify.
> - A general consensus shall determine any works that have ambiguity.*
> 
> Since this is the first round, *this round will close in 84 hours* to give people more time to brainstorm and listen. *Rounds afterwards will be 48 hours long.* If you need more time, please let me know.


----------



## Guest

So, yeah. Vote and such away. I'll be daydreaming about Kreutzer sonatas and how many hands can fit on a piano until I do likewise.


----------



## JakeBloch

Not yet mentioned, and at the TOP of my list (even better than all of the rest):

Bloch Violin Sonata #2 "Poeme mystique"

Bloch's first violin sonata is also superb.

As is his Viola and piano sonata.

Medtner Violin Sonata #3 Epica

Reger Violin Sonata #7, Op139

Roslavets 2nd Viola Sonata (written in 1926)

Szymanowski "Myths" Op30 (Violin and Piano)

Pettersson 7 Sonatas for 2 Violins (written in 1951)

Shostakovitch Op134 (Violin Sonata) and Op147 (Viola Sonata)

- - -

Without (I hope) being myopic or blindly passionate, the Bloch 2nd Violin Sonata is simply a masterpiece. Please consider it. (I have only heard the Heifetz-Smith recording).


----------



## Guest

Go ahead and order your top 10 for me, Jake. Round 1 has started! 

PS: Incoming vote by yours truly.


----------



## Guest

My nominations for round 1:

1. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
2. Brahms - Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
3. Schubert - Fantasia For Piano, Four Hands In F Minor, D. 940
4. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, "Kreutzer", Op. 47
5. Bartók - 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98
6. Franck - Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
7. Poulenc - Sonata For Clarinet And Piano, FP 184
8. Grieg - Cello Sonata In A Minor, Op. 36
9. Schumann - Fünf Stücke Im Volkston For Cello And Piano, Op. 102
10. Fauré - Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24

Didn't really see fit to overthink the first round votes.


----------



## KenOC

1. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 in A major Op.69
2. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 in D major Op.102/2
3. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata Op.119
4. Bach: Sonata for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord #1 in G major
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor Op.40
6. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #4 in C major Op.102/1
7. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #1 in F mjor Op.5/1
8. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor Op.5/2
9. Bach: Sonata for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord #2 in D major
10. Bach: Sonata for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord #3 in G minor

All cello, all the time!


----------



## Guest

Glad someone mentioned the viola da gamba sonatas, but damn, Ken. And my precious G Minor is your least favorite of the 5?


----------



## KenOC

"Least favorite" of that five means I like it a lot. Anyway my numbering was a bit random, by necessity.


----------



## MagneticGhost

1. Rachmaninov - Cello Sonata
2. Chopin - Sonata for Cello and Piano
3. Brahms - Cello Sonata no.1 in E minor
4. Mendelssohn - Cello Sonata No.1
5. Faure - Elegy
6. Shostakovich - Cello Sonata
7. Debussy - Cello Sonata
8. Mendelssohn - Song Without Words Op. 109
9. Schumann - Funf stucke etc
10. Rachmaninov - Suite No.1 for 2 pianos Op.5 (Fantasie Tableux)

Apologies to Beethoven - 'your time will come'


----------



## Guest

Last one sounds familiar...did you mean the Rachmaninoff?


----------



## MagneticGhost

arcaneholocaust said:


> Last one sounds familiar...did you mean the Rachmaninoff?


Oops- yes. Added


----------



## Aecio

1. Brahms - Violin Sonata no. 1
2. Brahms - Cello Sonata no. 1
3. Beethoven - Violin Sonata no. 5 "Spring"
4. Faure - Elegie
5. Faure - Sonata for Violin no.1
6. Franck - Sonata for Violin
7. Schubert - Sonata Arpeggione
8. Enescu - Sonata for violin no. 3
9. Saint-Saens - Sonata for violin no.1
10. Brahms - Sonata for violin no. 2


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> Well I want to go back to sleep for an hour before work so I may not vote yet, but pjang just had to jump the gun, so I'm gonna be a copy-n'-paster here  (obviously I pasted then edited for context)


Haha, we're in different time zones then. Posted mine right before work 



JakeBloch said:


> Without (I hope) being myopic or blindly passionate, the Bloch 2nd Violin Sonata is simply a masterpiece. Please consider it. (I have only heard the Heifetz-Smith recording).


Thanks for that. I really enjoy Bloch's music.

1. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major
2. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major
3. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 in E minor
4. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
5. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E flat major
6. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor
7. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for Piano Four Hands
8. Franck: Violin Sonata in A major
9. Faure: Élégie for Cello and Piano
10. Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor


----------



## PetrB

reminded of and plucked directly from a Current Listening post of today,

Kodaly ~ Duo for Violin and Cello Op.7 

... and may as well toss in Bartok's 44 Duos for Two Violins


----------



## Guest

Allow me to confirm that this is your list, PetrB:

1. Kodaly - Duo For Violin And Cello
2. Bartok - 44 Duos For Two Violins

Should I proceed?


----------



## julianoq

I only would like to add:

1. Martinu - Cello Sonata No.3


----------



## Nereffid

1. Beethoven: Violin sonata no.5, "Spring"
2. Schumann: 5 Stücke im Volkston, op.102
3. Beethoven: Cello sonata no.3
4. Shostakovich: Cello sonata
5. Franck: Violin sonata
6. Ravel: Violin sonata in G
7. Poulenc: Flute sonata
8. Beethoven: Violin sonata no.9, "Kreutzer"
9. Schubert: Arpeggione sonata
10. Schumann: Adagio and Allegro, op.70


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor
2. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 in E minor
3. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major
5. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E flat major
6. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major
7. Ravel: Violin sonata
8. Shostakovich: Cello sonata
9. Schubert: Arpeggione sonata
10. Shostakovich: Viola sonata


----------



## science

1. Franck: Violin Sonata
2. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
3. Brahms: Cello Sonata #2
4. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
5. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata 
6. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
7. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9 
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5
9. Mozart: Violin Sonata K 304
10. Mozart: Violin Sonata K 378


----------



## Guest

Good morning. I assume we're talking about Ravel's 2nd violin sonata here? IOW, not the posthumous one?


----------



## Ukko

Beethoven - Sonata for piano and cello No. 4, Op. 102 No. 1
Kodály - Sonata for cello and piano, Op.4
Bartók - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1
Brahms - Sonata for clarinet and piano, Op. 120 No.2


----------



## Nereffid

arcaneholocaust said:


> Good morning. I assume we're talking about Ravel's 2nd violin sonata here? IOW, not the posthumous one?


Well, I am, anyway.


----------



## Alypius

1. Martinů: Sonata #1 for cello and piano (1939)
2. Bartók: Rhapsody #1, BB 94A
3. Ravel: Sonata #2 for violin and piano in G major (1923-1927) (i.e. not “Posthume”)
4. Ravel: Sonata for violin and cello (1920-1922)
5. Bach: Sonata #6 for violin and harpsichord in G, BWV 1019
6. Fauré, Cello Sonata #1 in D minor (1917)
7. Bach: Sonata #1 for vioin and harpsichord in B minor, BWV 1014
8. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major
9. Villa-Lobos: Two Choros for violin and cello (1928)
10. Bach: Sonata #2 in D for viola da gamba and harpsichord, BWV 1028


----------



## JakeBloch

1. Bloch Violin Sonata #2 "Poeme mystique"

2. Brahms Cello Sonata #1

3. Brahms Violin Sonata #1

4. Mozart Piano 4-Hands Fugue KV 401

5. Medtner Violin Sonata #3 Epica

6. Debussy Violin Sonata 1917

7. Reger Violin Sonata #7, Op139

8. Pettersson 7 Sonatas for 2 Violins (written in 1951)

9. Saint-Saens Bassoon Sonata Op168

10. Bloch Viola Sonata


----------



## Guest

I listened to Kodaly for the first time this morning. As far as relevant pieces, I only heard the violin/cello duo (along with the solo cello sonata). Very enjoyable, but I'll have to hear the cello/piano sonata.

Edit: @Jake, I am not familiar with the Pettersson. Are they simply 7 works in a single opus, thus needing to be separated like the Beethoven cello sonatas (1/2 & 4/5), or are they intended as a singular work like the Bartok 44 Duos?

Second Edit: @Alypius, good to see that someone else loves Martinu's first cello sonata! That first movement is practically a hip-thruster


----------



## JakeBloch

Arcane,

they are one work altogether - an intense experience. Prokofiev just wanted to make his two-violin work of substance and fun, but Pettersson did much more. I wanted to see how it did with 2 instruments, compared to his normally very large groupings.




















Thanks for putting this event together.


----------



## Guest

Roughly 36 hours remaining in Round 1  And do remember you won't have this long in future rounds...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is very difficult; I'm trying to discipline myself here. I'm going to go for a favourite from each of 10 composers. I'm not able to nominate many composers and chamber duo works I love. I hope you realise what this is doing to me!

I'm going to leave Beethoven's Cello sonatas alone because I think other members will nominate them in numbers. 

OK here goes.

1. Debussy - Sonata for cello and piano L.135
2. Fauré - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, Op. 108
3. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 10 in G, Op. 96
4. Shostakovich - Sonata for cello and piano in D minor, Op. 40
5. Poulenc - Sonata for clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184
6. Bridge - Sonata for cello and piano, H. 125
7. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, RTviii/6
8. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105 
9. Franck - Sonata for violin and piano in A
10. Bartók - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, Sz. 75


----------



## KenOC

Do we vote just one time each round?


----------



## tdc

1. Bach - Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in E minor BWV 1034
2. Rodrigo - Cinco Piezas Infantiles for 2 pianos
3. Ravel - Violin Sonata in G
4. Ravel - Violin Sonata in A posthume
5. Bartók - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, Sz. 75
6. Takemitsu - Toward the Sea for guitar and alto flute
7. Bach - Sonata for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord in G minor BWV 1029
8. Bach - Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in A BWV 1032
9. Bach - Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in B minor BWV 1030
10. Schubert - Fantasia in F minor for Piano Four Hands


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Do we vote just one time each round?


Yes. You'll get another chance to vote in 24 hours (vote, not nominate)


----------



## Guest

Points for 70 works counted so far. I'm a bit surprised Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata isn't making a better showing.


----------



## Guest

This feels SO arbitrary. Oh well, here goes...

1) Canteloube, Joseph - Suite "Dans la montagne" for violin and piano (1905)
2) Enescu, George - Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 3 (1926)
3) Myaskovsky, Nikolai - Sonata for cello & piano No.1 in D, Op.12 (1911)
4) Catoire, Georgi - Sonata for violin & piano No.2 in D, "Poema," Op.20 (1906)
5) Lekeu, Guillaume - Violin Sonata in G (1892)
6) Busoni, Ferruccio - Violin Sonata No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 36a (1901)
7) Brahms, Johannes - Clarinet Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 120 (1894)
8) Koechlin, Charles - Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71 (1919)
9) Alkan, Charles-Valentin - Cello Sonata in E Major, Op. 47 (1857)
10) Ireland, John - Sonata for violin & piano No.1 (1909)


----------



## Guest

I've never even heard of 1/4/5 :/


----------



## Guest

@arcaneholocost - I've never met anyone that's heard the Canteloube, not even online. But then again I don't get out much.

I have this album, which might be the only recording in print:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=1877&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=178891

It's available in iTunes:


----------



## Aecio

Well, the Catoire sonata is nice, good idea to propose it. I'm not sure I will put it on my top 10 but it should be better known ! 
The Busoni and the Lekeu are also two underated masterpieces.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Beethoven Violin Sonata 10 in G, op. 96
2. Debussy Cello Sonata
3. Webern 3 Kleine Stucke for cello and piano, op. 11
4. Stravinsky Concerto for Two Pianos
5. Ives Violin Sonata No. 3
6. Debussy Violin Sonata
7. Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 9 in A, op. 47
8. Bach Sonata for Transverse Flute and Harpsichord in B minor, BWV 1030
9. Takemitsu Toward the Sea for alto flute and guitar
10. Brahms Clarinet Sonata 2 in E-flat, op. 120 no. 2


----------



## Ukko

An irrelevant aside:

Participating in this _event_ has brought home to me the part restricted choices (i.e. duos in this case) have in shining a light on other works by the same composer. Considering Bartók's first violin+piano sonata seems to pull his 1944 sonata for violin solo into 'view'.


----------



## Guest

I finally got around to Toward The Sea before my test today. Loved it. I'm not sure what my 2nd round nominations will look like, but I think Takemitsu needs more of a presence in the TC lists


----------



## julianoq

arcaneholocaust said:


> I finally got around to Toward The Sea before my test today. Loved it. I'm not sure what my 2nd round nominations will look like, but I think Takemitsu needs more of a presence in the TC lists


I agree! I listened today after seeing it in the ranks and loved it too. Probably will be in my 2nd round list!


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> I finally got around to Toward The Sea before my test today. Loved it. I'm not sure what my 2nd round nominations will look like, but I think Takemitsu needs more of a presence in the TC lists


I know all of his chamber works, so I'll be sure to bring them in occasionally.


----------



## Guest

There's gonna be a tie after my very first round of running a TC list :/ Why must there always be a problem!

(Obviously this is not a problem as there are procedures for such occasions, I am merely complaining because I like things of this nature neat and organized)


Edit: Unless someone wishes to post a list in the next 20 minutes


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Voting Round #1* for the *TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos List!*

Here are the rules for voting rounds:



> Voting round:
> 
> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.


As there was a tie between the 10th place and 11th place nominations, you will have the top *11* works to choose from. Whichever work receives the least votes in this round (thus, 11th place) will automatically be part of the next voting round, along with the next 9 nominated works.

Here are your choices, ladies and gentlemen of TalkClassical. Listed in the order of points earned in the nomination round:

Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38 _(94 Points, 7 Votes)_
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78 _(68 Points, 5 Votes)_
Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8 _(61 Points, 6 Votes)_
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40 _(53 Points, 4 Votes)_
Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major _(45 Points, 4 Votes)_
Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135 _(44 Points, 4 Votes)_
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 In A Major, Op. 100 _(42 Points, 4 Votes)_
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2 _(40 Points, 4 Votes)_
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47 _(38 Points, 4 Votes)_
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24 _(36 Points, 3 Votes)_
Faure: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24 _(36 Points, 4 Votes)_

Please select and rank your top 5 from the above 11 selections.

Remember that each round will last 48 hours from now on.


----------



## Bulldog

1. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2
2. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1
3. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2
4. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor


----------



## Guest

1. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9
2. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1
3. Franck: Violin Sonata
4. Debussy: Cello Sonata
5. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2

Yeah, yeah, I'm fickle from my first round nomination because these are all top tier...except for the fact that I've only ever heard the Shostakovich once so far (intending to fix, obviously...)


----------



## tdc

1) Ravel
2) Debussy
3) Brahms Cello
4) Beethoven 9
5) Beethoven 5


----------



## science

1. Franck: Violin Sonata
2. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
3. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
4. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5
5. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 in E minor
2. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major
3. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major
4. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E flat major
5. Shostakovich: Cello sonata


----------



## Nereffid

1. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24
2. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
3. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47
4. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
5. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major


----------



## JakeBloch

1. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9
2. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1
3. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
4. Debussy: Cello Sonata
5. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2


----------



## Ukko

1. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata #2
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata
3. Franck: Violin Sonata
4. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5
Jeez, can't stretch my enthusiasm any further.

Nothing to vote for that was composed after the Great War? I ain't impressed, and suspect that _some guy_ ain't either. Well, after careful self-analysis I _am_ impressed - just not favorably.

+ (= Double Cool)


----------



## Art Rock

Ukko said:


> Nothing to vote for that was composed after the Great War?


Two out of eleven were composed after 1918. Suggestions for more recent works that are at least as good as the ones listed?


----------



## Ukko

Art Rock said:


> Two out of eleven were composed after 1918. Suggestions for more recent works that are at least as good as the ones listed?


? Is the DOB the only quality judgement you make? I tend to listen beyond the announcement of the composer's name. I have already suggested Bartók and Kodály works - for which I did make a quality judgement. I get the impression here that, if Beethoven had written a kazoo continuo part for "Rage for a Lost Penny", the work would be on the list.

There b'god, you do snarky, you are messin with El Snarko here.


----------



## Aecio

Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78 
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 In A Major, Op. 100 
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24 
Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8 
Faure: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24


----------



## julianoq

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata
3. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78
5. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8


----------



## Guest

Ukko said:


> ? Is the DOB the only quality judgement you make? I tend to listen beyond the announcement of the composer's name. I have already suggested Bartók and Kodály works - for which I did make a quality judgement. I get the impression here that, if Beethoven had written a kazoo continuo part for "Rage for a Lost Penny", the work would be on the list.
> 
> There b'god, you do snarky, you are messin with El Snarko here.


Bartok's 1st violin sonata only a few points shy of making the first voting round, partially thanks to your nomination. Stick around?


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Debussy Cello Sonata
2. Beethoven Violin Sonata 9
3. Brahms Clarinet Sonata 2
4. Ravel Violin Sonata
5. Brahms Cello Sonata 1


----------



## pjang23

Brahms: Violin Sonata No.2
Brahms: Violin Sonata No.1
Brahms: Cello Sonata No.1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No.2
Franck: Violin Sonata


----------



## tdc

Speaking of more recent pieces I was hoping to getting around to nominate a couple more - Carter's Cello Sonata and Villa-Lobos Bachianas Brasilieras No. 6 next round, unfortunately only one of my nominations got voted in this round, so I suppose I'll have to be patient. 

I can't say I find the results here terribly exciting thus far, nor terribly surprising.


----------



## Art Rock

In response to my reaction (Two out of eleven were composed after 1918. Suggestions for more recent works that are at least as good as the ones listed?)



Ukko said:


> ? Is the DOB the only quality judgement you make? I tend to listen beyond the announcement of the composer's name. I have already suggested Bartók and Kodály works - for which I did make a quality judgement. I get the impression here that, if Beethoven had written a kazoo continuo part for "Rage for a Lost Penny", the work would be on the list.
> 
> There b'god, you do snarky, you are messin with El Snarko here.


First off, you made a statement which is simply wrong (no works after the Great War), so I corrected that. What the DOB has to do with that (or frankly the rest of your answer) is beyond me.


----------



## Guest

I don't see what would lead anyone here to expect the top 10 in ANY TC list to be totally unexpected or full of modernist works, and I will continue to ask people to participate patiently in the next few rounds. Pretty much the only instance I can think of that defied general popularity was the early inclusion of Messiaen's quartet in the piano chamber works list, but considering the utterly remarkable nature of that work, I don't think it should set the standard expectation for every list.

I understand that there are people here who feel that any worthwhile list is going to, idk, place the Berio folk songs over anything by Schubert or Mahler, but trying to passive-aggressively project these tastes onto others can be a little aggravating, to be honest.

I will be voting for things like Bartok and Takemitsu in later rounds myself, but to list them in my top 10 would be quite pretentious, considering I simply don't enjoy them quite as much as...oh I don't know...10 other works.

And it would be quite a shame if members like Ukko simply decided to boycott now, considering his Beethoven and his Bartok picks both made it into the top 20 in the first nomination round AND WOULD NOT HAVE DONE SO WITHOUT HIS VOTE.


----------



## Nereffid

This and the Art Songs are the first "TC top lists" I've participated in, so I've no idea if such complaints are par for the course.

For my part, I nominated my 10 favourite works and that was that. 
AFAIC the results are the results, I don't see anyone claiming them to be inviolable truths, just a pleasant diversion. 
Sure, more or different participants would presumably produce different results, but those results wouldn't be any righter or wronger than what we've got.


----------



## Guest

I would encourage people to just keep participating unless they find it absolutely offensive. 

1) Works will get more "obscure" and "interesting" as the list goes on.

2) Works are less likely to get more "obscure" and "interesting" if the people that consider their favorites "obscure" and "interesting" decide to stop participating.


----------



## Ukko

arcaneholocaust said:


> [...]
> And it would be quite a shame if members like Ukko simply decided to boycott now, considering his Beethoven and his Bartok picks both made it into the top 20 in the first nomination round AND WOULD NOT HAVE DONE SO WITHOUT HIS VOTE.


Since you listed only the top ten, those nominees seem to have disappeared. It should be obvious that I don't understand this 'rounds' thing. When it was initially 'explained' (by _Science_?), I shook my head in dismay and moved on. This disappearing, returning, disappearing again, it's madness; madness I tell you.


----------



## Guest

Well if you'd like to know, 75% of your nominations made it into the top 20, which means the 2 that didn't show up are likely to get some credit pretty soon.


----------



## KenOC

1 Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47
2 Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
3 Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24
4 Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2
5 Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ach, Herr Doktor Johannes has his revenge on me!

My votes:

1. Debussy - Cello Sonata, L 135
2. Shostakovich - Cello Sonata in D Minor, Op. 40
3. Franck - Violin Sonata in A Major, M. 8
4. Ravel - Violin Sonata No. 2 in G Major
5. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24


----------



## Guest

A reminder that you have 24 more hours to vote for the order of the top 10 chamber duos. Nomination Round #2 will begin immediately after that. As 11 works were up for voting, the last place work in this round will automatically go to Voting Round #2, along with 9 other nominations.

If there are any ties after the voting round (which there are, currently), you will have the option to vote for your favorite of the tied works during the next nomination round (simply 1 point per vote in the case of a tiebreaker round, I think).


----------



## Ukko

Art Rock said:


> In response to my reaction (Two out of eleven were composed after 1918. Suggestions for more recent works that are at least as good as the ones listed?)
> 
> First off, you made a statement which is simply wrong (no works after the Great War), so I corrected that. What the DOB has to do with that (or frankly the rest of your answer) is beyond me.


Unfortunately, I am constrained from explaining your error in any depth by circumstances beyond my control.


----------



## Guest

I just remembered today something that would count as a chamber duo...and I was slightly shocked that no one else thought of it either.

Visions De L'Amen!


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> I just remembered today something that would count as a chamber duo...and I was slightly shocked that no one else thought of it either.
> 
> Visions De L'Amen!


You know, I had completely forgotten about that. Shame on me. I just don't generally think of Messiaen as a chamber composer, despite the few excellent pieces he produced in the genre.


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> I just remembered today something that would count as a chamber duo...and I was slightly shocked that no one else thought of it either.
> 
> Visions De L'Amen!


If you're going to toss in works for two pianos (I wouldn't) then you've gotta have Stravinsky's _Concerto per due pianoforti soli_ in there 

But Messaien often enough -- _Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine_, excepting the unison choir, is for a pretty full orchestra, piano and ondes martenot, but there is little if any doubling [a major criterion or chamber music, i.e. "One Part; One Player; No Doubling], and ditto that no doubling for his massive _Des canyons aux étoiles._

Then there is always his _Fête des Belles Eaux_; for a sestet of Ondes Martenot(s)


----------



## Bulldog

I like this thread. It's simple, fair and honest. When done, the results will well reflect the preferences of the TC members who voted.


----------



## Guest

Bulldog said:


> I like this thread. It's simple, fair and honest. When done, the results will well reflect the preferences of the TC members who voted.


Just make sure you don't thank me  I simply proposed to expand the work that Trout and others already did, and these lists probably wouldn't look too great without their original planned guidelines. And of course, thank pjang for volunteering to handle the art songs for me. Lord knows I would crumble under the pressure


----------



## Guest

I listened again to all eleven. This is what struck me.

1) Franck Violin Sonata in A
2) Beethoven Violin Sonata #5
3) Brahms Violin Sonata #1
4) Faure Elegie
5) Debussy Cello Sonata in D-

Now hit send before I think about it!

Oops I thought about it.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Brahms - Cello Sonata #1 in E Minor
Shostakovich - Cello Sonata in D minor
Debussy - Cello Sonata
Faure - Elegy
Ravel - Violin Sonata #2


----------



## Selby

Kind of an easy choice; simply remove all the Brahms and Beethoven and you have:

1. Faure: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24 
2. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
3. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major 
4. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
5. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135


----------



## Guest

Hey, question for pjang or anyone else...

Would it really be all that unfair to let ties in the voting round be decided by which work had more points/votes in the nomination round?


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> Hey, question for pjang or anyone else...
> 
> Would it really be all that unfair to let ties in the voting round be decided by which work had more points/votes in the nomination round?


That works too and the choice is up to you.


----------



## Guest

*The TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos*

*Here are the results from voting round #1 (1-10):*

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
3. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 In A Major, Op. 100

*Also, for qualifying for the first voting round but not being voted into the top 10, the following work will automatically qualify for voting round #2:*

Faure: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Welcome to *Nomination Round #2* for the *TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos List!*

*Please submit your ranked list of your top 10 chamber duos, besides those 11 works already listed above.* The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in Nomination Round #1. The only difference between the two rounds will be that only 9 new works will advance to the next round, as one work has already qualified for Voting Round #2. *As with other rounds, this round will end within 48 hours of this post.*


----------



## Guest

My picks for *Nomination Round #2*

1. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
2. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184
3. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands In F Minor, D. 940
4. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102
5. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen
6. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata In A Minor, D. 821
7. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
8. Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
9. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75
10. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1


----------



## pjang23

1. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
2. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No.1
3. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
4. Bach: Sonata No.1 for Flute and Harpsichord in B minor BWV1030
5. Brahms: Cello Sonata No.2
6. Debussy: Violin Sonata
7. Bach: Sonata No.5 for Violin and Harpsichord in F minor BWV1018
8. Bach: Sonata No.5 for Flute and Harpsichord in E minor BWV1034
9. Brahms: Violin Sonata No.3 in D minor
10. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A major


----------



## Guest

I still need to get around to the Hummel chamber stuff I bought (naxos discs). That and the Bach flute sonatas. Debussy just barely missed the list, and I'm not sure why...towards the end, lists tend to get a bit arbitrary, but I'm not fussed when it's all great stuff. Also will get back to nominating them Bartok duos next round probably, and I will be listening to Kodaly more too!

PS: Been thinking about Hindemith lately too...so many sonatas...but do many of them stand out from the pack?


----------



## Guest

Hope springs eternal.

1) Enescu, George - Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 3 (1926)
2) Myaskovsky, Nikolai - Sonata for cello & piano No.1 in D, Op.12 (1911)
3) Lekeu, Guillaume - Violin Sonata in G (1892)
4) Busoni, Ferruccio - Violin Sonata No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 36a (1901)
5) Catoire, Georgi - Sonata for violin & piano No.2 in D, "Poema," Op.20 (1906)
6) Schubert, Franz - Arpeggione Sonata In A Minor, D. 821 (1824)
7) Koechlin, Charles - Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71 (1919)
8) Alkan, Charles-Valentin - Cello Sonata in E Major, Op. 47 (1857)
9) Debussy, Claude - Violin Sonata in G- (1917)
10) Ireland, John - Sonata for violin & piano No.1 (1909)

Let's see if I can go 0 of 10 again!


----------



## KenOC

I'll just repeat my last list too.

1. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 in A major Op.69
2. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 in D major Op.102/2
3. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata Op.119
4. Bach: Sonata for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord #1 in G major
5. Beethoven: Violin Sonata Op. 96
6. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #4 in C major Op.102/1
7. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #1 in F mjor Op.5/1
8. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor Op.5/2
9. Bach: Sonata for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord #2 in D major
10. Bach: Sonata for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord #3 in G minor


----------



## JakeBloch

1. Bloch Violin Sonata #2 "Poeme mystique"

2. Enescu - Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 3 (1926)

3. Medtner Violin Sonata #3 Epica

4. Mozart Piano 4-Hands Fugue KV 401

5. Bloch - Viola Suite

6. Debussy Violin Sonata 1917

7. Reger Violin Sonata #7, Op139

8. Pettersson 7 Sonatas for 2 Violins (written in 1951)

9. Saint-Saens Bassoon Sonata Op168

10. Turina - Violin Sonata #2 Op082 (1934)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

3 out of 10 last time feels quite respectable! (or too 'safe')
OK, here goes again.

1. Fauré - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, Op. 108
2. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 10 in G, Op. 96
3. Debussy - Sonata for violin and piano, L140
4. Poulenc - Sonata for clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184
5. Bridge - Sonata for cello and piano, H. 125
6. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, RTviii/6
7. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105
8. Bartók - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, Sz. 75
9. Handel - Sonata for violin and harpsichord in D major Op. 1 No. 13
10. Beethoven - Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 4, Op. 102/1

This may be my last contribution for a while as I'll be abroad and don't know if I'll have wi-fi access for the week. Have fun, everyone.


----------



## Aecio

Brahms: Clarinet Sonata op.120 No. 1
Enescu: Violin Sonata No.3
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
Janacek: Violin Sonata
Faure: Violin Sonata No.1
Turina: Violin Sonata No.2
Clarke: Viola Sonata
Brahms: Cello Sonata No.2
Miaskovsky: Cello Sonata No.2
Debussy: Violin Sonata


----------



## hpowders

Just an aside. If I was making a list I would include both Brahms Clarinet Sonatas and the Franck Violin Piano Sonata.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

hpowders said:


> Just an aside. If I was making a list I would include both Brahms Clarinet Sonatas and the Franck Violin Piano Sonata.


Two of those three are already in the top 10:



arcaneholocaust said:


> The TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos
> 
> Here are the results from voting round #1 (1-10):
> 
> 3. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
> 
> 9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2


----------



## Mahlerian

My selections here didn't line up as much with everyone else's as in the art song thread, so mostly repeats.

1. Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 10 in G, op. 96
2. Webern 3 Kleine Stucke for cello and piano, op. 11
3. Stravinsky Concerto for Two Pianos
4. Ives Violin Sonata No. 3
5. Debussy Violin Sonata
6. Bach Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in B minor, BWV 1030
7. Takemitsu Toward the Sea for alto flute and guitar
8. Messiaen Visions de l'amen for two pianos
9. Beethoven Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, op. 5 no. 2
10. Berg 4 Stucke for clarinet and piano, op. 5


----------



## Guest

I was wondering if anyone else cared much for those Berg pieces. I've never heard anyone mention them, but I go back to them fairly often.


----------



## Selby

1.	Takemitsu - Toward the Sea for Alto Flute and Guitar
2.	Hovhaness - Sonata for Harp and Guitar, Op. 374, "Spirit of Trees"
3.	Koechlin - 15 Etudes pour saxophone et piano, Op. 188
4.	Ives - Violin Sonata No. 3
5.	Crass - Suite en Duo
6.	Hovhaness - Suite for Flute and Harp, Op. 245, "The Garden of Adonis"
7.	Bax - Phantasy Sonata for Viola and Harp
8.	Koechlin - Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
9.	Bartók - 44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
10. Koechlin - 14 Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 178


----------



## Mahlerian

Mitchell said:


> 7.	Takemitsu - All in Twilight for Flute and Guitar


All in Twilight is for solo guitar. I don't think Takemitsu wrote any other flute/guitar duo pieces beyond Toward the Sea...


----------



## Selby

Mahlerian said:


> All in Twilight is for solo guitar. I don't think Takemitsu wrote any other flute/guitar duo pieces beyond Toward the Sea...


I have heard an arr. for flute and guitar, but it is definitely possible that was the performers doing, so I'll switch it  More Koechlin it is.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schumann: 5 Stücke im Volkston for Cello and Piano, Op. 102
2. Beethoven: Sonata for Cello and Piano no 3 in A major, Op. 69
3. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
4. Poulenc: Sonata for Flute and Piano
5. Mozart: Sonata for Violin and Piano in B flat major, K 378
6. Liszt: La lugubre gondola for Cello and Piano, S 134
7. Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione in A minor, D 821
8. Schumann: Adagio and Allegro for Horn and Piano in A flat major, Op. 70
9. Mendelssohn: Song without words for Cello and Piano in D major, Op. 109
10. Janacek: Sonata for Violin and Piano


----------



## Bulldog

1. Bach - Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord No. 1 in B minor, BWV 1014
2. Bach - Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord No. 6 in G major, BWV 1019
3. Bach - Sonata for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord No. 1 in G major, BWV 1027
4. Beethoven - Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 1 in F major, Op 5 no. 1
5. Beethoven - Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 no. 2
6. Elgar - Sonata for Violin and Piano in E minor, Op. 82
7. Medtner - Sonata for Violin and Piano in E minor, Op. 57
8. Walton - Sonata for Violin and Piano 
9. Weinberg - Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 5, Op. 53
10.Weinberg - Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63


----------



## tdc

1. Bach - Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in E minor BWV 1034
2. Rodrigo - Cinco Piezas Infantiles for 2 pianos
3. Ravel - Violin Sonata in A posthume
4. Bartók - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, Sz. 75
5. Takemitsu - Toward the Sea for guitar and alto flute
6. Bach - Sonata for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord in G minor BWV 1029
7. Bach - Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in A BWV 1032
8. Bach - Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in B minor BWV 1030
9. Schubert - Fantasia in F minor for Piano Four Hands
10. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6


----------



## Guest

I'm liking the looks of this so far. Still quite a few big names, but I can see that, at this rate, it will get pretty interesting by round 3. 

At the end of each nomination round, I will probably post not only the 10 options for voting, but probably the next 10 works just for viewing, so people don't get discouraged when, in reality, some of their favorites may be just a few spots away from qualifying.


----------



## Trout

TurnaboutVox, you can post a list of works that you would vote for (in order), and we can assemble your list for each round accordingly as we have done for others in the past.


----------



## Guest

Like have him give us 20 or something and basically if 3 of his top 10 get chosen, we make his next list 4-13? I'd be down.


----------



## Guest

In just over four hours, nomination round #2 will end, and voting round #2 will begin.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Voting Round #2* for the *TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos List!*

Here are the rules for voting rounds:



> Voting round:
> 
> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.


As mentioned in previous rounds, the first work for this round was automatically qualified after being voted in last place in voting round #1. 9 more works were required to give 10 works for voting round #2, however, yet another tie exists between two works in "last" place. Yet again, you will have 11 works to choose from. Whichever work receives the least votes in this round (thus, 11th place) will automatically be part of the next voting round, along with the next 9 nominated works.

Here are your choices, ladies and gentlemen of TalkClassical. Listed in the order of points earned in the nomination round:

Faure: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24 _(From Voting Round #1)_
Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140 _(57 Points, 6 Votes)_
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata, D. 821 _(57 Points, 5 Votes)_
Takemitsu: Toward The Sea _(44 Points, 4 Votes)_
Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25 _(43 Points, 3 Votes)_
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2, Op. 5/2 _(41 Points, 4 Votes)_
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10, Op. 96 _(40 Points, 3 Votes)_
Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands, D. 940 _(33 Points, 3 Votes)_
Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord, BWV 1030 _(30 Points, 3 Votes)_
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1, Op. 120/1 _(29 Points, 2 Votes)_
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3, Op. 69 _(29 Points, 2 Votes)_

Please select and rank your top 5 from the above 11 selections.

This round will last 48 hours.


----------



## Guest

For those interested, the next highest 10 works were:

Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1
Schumann: Funf Stucke Im Volkston
Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata
Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord
Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord
Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4
Medtner: Violin Sonata No. 3
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1

Is it mean of me to mention that, also, had Mr. Ukko cast his same vote, both his favorite Beethoven cello sonata and his favorite Bartok violin sonata would currently be thriving in the 2nd voting round thanks to his support?


----------



## Guest

My vote:

1. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2
2. Faure: Elegie For Cello And Piano
3. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands
4. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
5. Debussy: Violin Sonata


----------



## pjang23

1. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata, D. 821
2. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1, Op. 120/1
3. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands, D. 940
4. Faure: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
5. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord, BWV 1030


----------



## Guest

I envy you for having good luck with ties in your list


----------



## Selby

1. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea 
2. Faure: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
3. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140 
4. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
5. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata, D. 821


----------



## julianoq

1. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata, D. 821
2. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140 
3. Faure: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
4. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea 
5. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10, Op. 96


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven Violin Sonata 10
Debussy
Takemitsu
Bach
Beethoven Cello Sonata 2


----------



## Bulldog

1. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 2
2. Schubert - Fantasia for Piano Four Hands
3. Brahms - Clarinet Sonata No. 2
4. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 3
5. Enescu - Violin Sonata No. 3


----------



## Guest

I'm putting you down for a vote for Clarinet Sonata No. 1 under the assumption of a typo. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## science

1. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3, op. 25
2. Schubert: Fantasia for Piano Four Hands, D. 940
3. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata, D. 821
4. Faure: Élégie for Cello and Piano, op. 24
5. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea


----------



## Guest

1. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3, op. 25
2. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140 
3. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata, D. 821
4. Brahms - Clarinet Sonata No. 1
5. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 3


----------



## JakeBloch

1 Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
2 Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
3 Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata, D. 821 
4 Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3, Op. 69 
5 Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands, D. 940


----------



## MagneticGhost

Oops. Never got round to doing my nominations for this round. Hope it doesn't disqualify me from voting.


Faure: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata, D. 821
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3, Op. 69


----------



## Aecio

1 Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
2 Faure: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
3 Brahms - Clarinet Sonata No. 1
4 Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata, D. 821
5 Takemitsu: Toward the Sea


----------



## Nereffid

1. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3, Op. 69
2. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata, D. 821
3. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
4. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
5. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1, Op. 120/1


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Trout said:


> TurnaboutVox, you can post a list of works that you would vote for (in order), and we can assemble your list for each round accordingly as we have done for others in the past.


É muito gentil, Trout e arcaneholocaust, mas eu estou conectado à internet! Boa noite de Madeira*

My second round votes:

1. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10, Op. 96 
2. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
3. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2, Op. 5/2
4. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
5. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands, D. 940

* You're very kind, Trout and arcaneholocaust, but I am connected to the internet! Good evening from Madeira. I'm listening and posting in a brief lull between being out for the day and congregating with family for drinks and dinner later.


----------



## Guest

I don't know what that means, but it sounds like good news 

And yes, I strongly encourage you to spend all time abroad posting on TalkClassical.


----------



## tdc

Bach
Takemitsu
Schubert Fantasia
Debussy
Schubert Arpeggione


----------



## Guest

Everyone who participates in this project will receive a free t-shirt. 

Or at least they will have the pleasure of knowing that someone considered them as recipients of potential free t-shirts.

Modernists are also eligible to win either a pair of thick rimmed glasses or a flannel button-down.

In other words, thanks


----------



## julianoq

arcaneholocaust said:


> Everyone who participates in this project will receive a free t-shirt.
> 
> Or at least they will have the pleasure of knowing that someone considered them as recipients of potential free t-shirts.
> 
> Modernists are also eligible to win either a pair of thick rimmed glasses or a flannel button-down.
> 
> In other words, thanks


Nope, thank you! This list is very useful already, thanks for organizing it. I access TC top lists almost every day, they helped me a lot in my journey!


----------



## Guest

We give you our opinions on music and in exchange you can offer us your opinions on money!


----------



## Guest

10 hours left until Nomination Round #3 begins, and we see our top 20 chamber duos.


----------



## Guest

*The TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos*

*Here are the results from voting round #2 (11-20):*

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
3. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 In A Major, Op. 100
11. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
12. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata In A Minor, D. 821
13. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
14. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
15. Fauré: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
16. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands In F Minor, D. 940
17. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 120/1
18. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
19. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 In A Major, Op. 69
20. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 In G Major, Op. 96

*Also, for qualifying for the second voting round but not being voted 11th of the 11 works, the following work will automatically qualify for voting round #3:*

Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Welcome to *Nomination Round #3* for the *TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos List!*

*Please submit your ranked list of your top 10 chamber duos, besides those 21 works already listed above.* The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in previous nomination rounds. As with other rounds, *this round will end within 48 hours of this post.*


----------



## Guest

Sorry for the delay - I just got home 

Anyway, I'm going to nominate my picks in a little bit...would like to hear a bit of Kodaly again first, to make sure I don't need to adjust. Everyone else can get started though 

Oh yeah, I need to listen to that Stravinsky piece for two pianos too...and damn, I really want Webern and Berg to be listed, but I'm not sure how viable they are for voting yet...


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No.2
2. Bach: Sonata No.5 for Violin and Harpsichord BWV1018
3. Bach: Sonata No.5 for Flute and Harpsichord BWV1034
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor
5. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A major
6. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No.2
7. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata
8. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
9. Bloch: Violin Sonata No.2
10. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata


----------



## jurianbai

Very late to join in the vote because of workload lately.. btw, observing the top 20, my vote, based mostly on my favorite pieces are:

Elgar - Sonata for Violin and Piano in Em Op.82
Saint Saens - Sonata No.1 in A for Violin and Piano Op.75
Saint Saens - Sonata No.2 in Eb for Violin and Piano Op.102
Nicolai Myaskovsky - Sonata No.2 in Am for Cello and Piano Op.81
Grieg - Sonata No.3 in Cm for Violin and Piano Op.45
Richard Strauss - Sonata for violin and piano in Eb Op.18
W.A. Mozart - Sonata no.17 for Violin and Piano in C , K296 ... no Mozart yet??
W.A. Mozart - Sonata no.18 for Violin and Piano in G, K301
George Onslow - Sonata no.1 for Violin and Piano in F Op.16
Antonio Bazzini - The Dance of the Goblins (La Ronde des Lutins), Scherzo fantastique, Op. 25 (1852)
Dvorak - Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano Op.75

that's all for now...


----------



## Guest

^^ Been listening through some of the more obscure nominations, pjang?

^ Please list only 10 works or I'll just log the first 10 I see


----------



## Guest

1. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184
2. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102
3. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25
4. Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
5. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98
6. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1
7. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7
8. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5
9. Kodály: Sonata For Cello And Piano, Op. 4
10. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75


----------



## science

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata #2
2. Dvorak: Romantic Pieces, op. 75 
3. Mozart: Violin Sonata #21, K 304 
4. Mozart: Violin Sonata #26, K 378
5. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18, K 301 
6. Mozart: Violin Sonata #32, K 454 
7. Mozart: Violin Sonata #17, K 296
8. Mozart: Violin Sonata #27, K 379 
9. Bartok: 44 Duos 
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata #3


----------



## Guest

1) Myaskovsky, Nikolai - Sonata for cello & piano No.1 in D, Op.12 (1911)
2) Lekeu, Guillaume - Violin Sonata in G (1892)
3) Busoni, Ferruccio - Violin Sonata No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 36a (1901)
4) Catoire, Georgi - Sonata for violin & piano No.2 in D, "Poema," Op.20 (1906)
5) Koechlin, Charles - Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71 (1919)
6) Schumann: Violin Sonata No.1 in A-, Op.105 (1851)
7) Alkan, Charles-Valentin - Cello Sonata in E Major, Op. 47 (1857)
8) Saint-Saens: Cello Sonata No.2 in F, Op.123 (1905)
9) Grieg: Violin Sonata No.3 in C-, Op.45 (1887)
10) Grieg: Sonata for cello & piano in A minor, Op. 36 (1883)


----------



## Guest

I could easily see this going beyond 50 works as mentioned before. Just sayin'. 

Stuff keeps cropping up in my head. "Oh yeah, another great chamber duo!"

Also, my better judgement is saying keep it simple and say no, but what's the opinion on works for one instrument + tape? I mean, tape would be considered an instrument, I suppose. Thinking of Boulez "Anthemes 2", Saariaho "Petals", and the like here.


----------



## science

arcaneholocaust said:


> I could easily see this going beyond 50 works as mentioned before. Just sayin'.
> 
> Stuff keeps cropping up in my head. "Oh yeah, another great chamber duo!"
> 
> Also, my better judgement is saying keep it simple and say no, but what's the opinion on works for one instrument + tape? I mean, tape would be considered an instrument, I suppose. Thinking of Boulez "Anthemes 2", Saariaho "Petals", and the like here.


I was wondering about that, but I don't think I posted anything. I feel that "music with tape" would be a good category unto itself.


----------



## jurianbai

arcaneholocaust said:


> ^^ Been listening through some of the more obscure nominations, pjang?
> 
> ^ Please list only 10 works or I'll just log the first 10 I see





jurianbai said:


> Very late to join in the vote because of workload lately.. btw, observing the top 20, my vote, based mostly on my favorite pieces are:
> 
> Elgar - Sonata for Violin and Piano in Em Op.82
> ------
> Saint Saens - Sonata No.2 in Eb for Violin and Piano Op.102
> Nicolai Myaskovsky - Sonata No.2 in Am for Cello and Piano Op.81
> Grieg - Sonata No.3 in Cm for Violin and Piano Op.45
> Richard Strauss - Sonata for violin and piano in Eb Op.18
> W.A. Mozart - Sonata no.17 for Violin and Piano in C , K296 ... no Mozart yet??
> W.A. Mozart - Sonata no.18 for Violin and Piano in G, K301
> George Onslow - Sonata no.1 for Violin and Piano in F Op.16
> Antonio Bazzini - The Dance of the Goblins (La Ronde des Lutins), Scherzo fantastique, Op. 25 (1852)
> Dvorak - Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano Op.75
> 
> that's all for now...


I've omitted Saint Saens..ouch.. please proceed with this one.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schumann: 5 Stücke im Volkston, op.102
2. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
3. Liszt: La lugubre gondola for Cello and Piano, S 134
4. Mozart: Violin sonata no.26 in B flat major, K 378
5. Poulenc: Flute sonata
6. Schumann: Adagio and Allegro for Horn and Piano in A flat major, Op. 70
7. Mendelssohn: Song without words for Cello and Piano in D major, Op. 109
8. Dvorak: Romantic Pieces, op. 75 
9. Mozart: Violin sonata no.18 in G, K 301
10. Mozart: Violin sonata no.17 in C, K 296


----------



## Guest

The only Mozart violin sonatas I even have are these:









If I'm not mistaken, that's 18, 21, 24, and 35.


----------



## Selby

1. Hovhaness - Sonata for Harp and Guitar, Op. 374, "Spirit of Trees"
2. Koechlin - 15 Etudes pour saxophone et piano, Op. 188
3. Ives - Violin Sonata No. 3
4. Cras - Suite en Duo for Flute and Harp
5. Hovhaness - Suite for Flute and Harp, Op. 245, "The Garden of Adonis"
6. Bax - Phantasy Sonata for Viola and Harp
7. Koechlin - Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
8. Bartók - 44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
9. Koechlin - 14 Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 178
10. Faure – Fantasy for Flute and Piano, Op. 79


----------



## Guest

OMG - A vote for Cras! I'm floored. Mitchell you're my hero. I'll happily support that one if I get the chance. Do you mean Suite en Duo for Flute and Harp?


----------



## Guest

Spirit Of Trees is great too, but I can't justify a vote just yet.


----------



## Aecio

Janacek: Violin Sonata
Faure: Violin Sonata No.1
Turina: Violin Sonata No.2
Clarke: Viola Sonata
Brahms: Cello Sonata No.2
Miaskovsky: Cello Sonata No.2
Part: Fratres for Violin and piano
Strauss: Violin Sonata
Poulenc: Flute sonata
Saint-Saens: Violin Sonata No.1


----------



## Selby

BPS said:


> OMG - A vote for Cras! I'm floored. Mitchell you're my hero. I'll happily support that one if I get the chance. Do you mean Suite en Duo for Flute and Harp?


That's the one! I edited my post to expand the title. His string trio is probably the best in the genre. All of his chamber work is fantastic.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

OK, here goes again. My third round nominations:

1. Fauré - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, Op. 108
2. Poulenc - Sonata for clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184
3. Bridge - Sonata for cello and piano, H. 125
4. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, RTviii/6
5. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105
6. Bartók - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, Sz. 75
7. Handel - Sonata for violin and harpsichord in D major Op. 1 No. 13
8. Beethoven - Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 4, Op. 102/1
9. Rebecca Clarke - Sonata for viola and piano
10. Poulenc - sonata for flute and piano, FP 164


----------



## Trout

1. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
2. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
3. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
4. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
5. Ives: Violin Sonata #3
6. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
7. Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
8. Schnittke: Suite in the Old Style
9. Alkan: Sonate de Concert, op. 47
10. Fauré: Berceuse in D major, op. 16


----------



## Selby

Trout said:


> 2. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23


Ohhhhhh, that's a good one, I'll support that.


----------



## tdc

1. Bach - Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in E minor BWV 1034
2. Rodrigo - Cinco Piezas Infantiles for 2 pianos
3. Ravel - Violin Sonata in A posthume
4. Bartók - Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 1, Sz. 75
5. Bach - Sonata for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord in G minor BWV 1029
6. Bach - Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in A BWV 1032
7. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
8. Bartók - 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98
9. Carter - Cello Sonata
10. Bartok - Violin Sonata No. 2


----------



## Guest

Voting Round #3 will begin in about 8 hours and I see Ken, Mahlerian, etc haven't posted yet


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> Voting Round #3 will begin in about 8 hours and I see Ken, Mahlerian, etc haven't posted yet


Better get on that, then...

1. Webern 3 Kleine Stucke for cello and piano, op. 11
2. Stravinsky Concerto for Two Pianos
3. Ives Violin Sonata No. 3
4. Messiaen Visions de l'amen for two pianos
5. Berg 4 Stucke for clarinet and piano, op. 5
6. Bartok 44 Duos for Two Violins
7. Carter Cello Sonata
8. Poulenc Sonata for Flute and Piano
9. Stravinsky Duo Concertant for violin and piano
10.Takemitsu - Distance de fee for violin and piano

The Takemitsu is a rather early work heavily influenced by Messiaen.


----------



## Guest

Why thank you Mr. Mahler. Now where's one more voter when you need someone to break up a 3-way tie for last place with three hours to go....


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Voting Round #3* for the *TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos List!*

Here are the rules for voting rounds:



> Voting round:
> 
> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.


Here are your choices, ladies and gentlemen of TalkClassical. And yes, third voting round, third tie. This time, a three-way tie, giving you not 10, not 11, but 12 works to choose from. The bottom two of the twelve will advance to the fourth voting round, where, hopefully, for the first time in this thread, there will be no ties. Listed in the order of points earned in the nomination round:

1. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030 _(From Voting Round #2)_
2. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81 _(48 Points, 4 Votes)_
3. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98 _(44 Points, 5 Votes)_
4. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99 _(41 Points, 3 Votes)_
5. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184 _(38 Points, 3 Votes)_
6. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3 _(37 Points, 3 Votes) _
7. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25 _(34 Points, 3 Votes)_
8. Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 164 _(33 Points, 4 Votes) _
9. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102 _(29 Points, 2 Votes)_
10. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75 _(28 Points, 3 Votes)_
10. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75 _(28 Points, 3 Votes)_
10. Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034 _(28 Points, 2 Votes)_

Please select and rank your top 5 from the above 12 selections.

This round will last 48 hours.

Signed,
Worst Luck With Ties AKA I Need A Cig


----------



## pjang23

1. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030
2. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99
3. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81
4. Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034
5. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184


----------



## Guest

1. Poulenc Clarinet
2. Schumann Funf Stucke
3. Messiaen Visions
4. Bartok Duos
5. Poulenc Flute


----------



## Aecio

Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81 
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99
Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 164
Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030
Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184


----------



## Guest

1. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81
2. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75
3. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030
4. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99
5. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102


As it is written, so shall it be.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102
2. Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 164
3. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81
4. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184
5. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184
2. Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 164
3. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75 
4. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102
5. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25


----------



## julianoq

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99
2. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
3. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25
4. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75
5. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81


----------



## Bulldog

1. Brahms - Cello Sonata No. 2
2. Myaskovsky - Cello Sonata No. 2
3. Bartok - Violin Sonata No. 1
4. Poulenc - Clarinet Sonata
5. Bach - Sonata No. 1 for Flute and Harpsichord


----------



## Selby

1. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
2. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98
3. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25 
4. Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 164
5. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75


----------



## jurianbai

1. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81
2. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75
3. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030 
4. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030 
5. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99


----------



## tdc

Bach E minor
Bach B minor
Bartok VS
Bartok duos
Ives


----------



## Mahlerian

Ives
Bach 1030
Bartok Duos
Messiaen
Poulenc Flute Sonata


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Ives
> Bach 1030
> Bartok
> Messiaen
> Poulenc


Which Poulenc and which Bartok?



> 3. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030
> 4. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030


Do I need to ask


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> Which Poulenc and which Bartok?


Fixed. Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## science

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata #2
2. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston
3. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces 
4. Bach: Flute Sonata #1
5. Bach: Flute Sonata #5


----------



## Guest

12 hours left for the third voting round. Be thinking about your next nominations


----------



## Guest

I think, also, that starting now we'll want to discuss whether or not to end the list at 50 works or not, with a possible vote in voting round #4. 

I definitely believe there's enough great chamber duos out there to make a larger list (hell, I personally want to nominate probably 20+ more and I don't come close to knowing everything). However, I fear that participation may dwindle further, making the list somewhat pointless after a few more rounds - hence the need for a vote. It has not escaped my attention that the Art Songs List thread had 3 more pages than this one, at least


----------



## Nereffid

I suppose it would be in keeping with other TC lists to just have 50 - that's what's been done for other chamber categories. But I agree, there's plenty more to add if there's enough interest to keep it going.


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> I think, also, that starting now we'll want to discuss whether or not to end the list at 50 works or not, with a possible vote in voting round #4.
> 
> I definitely believe there's enough great chamber duos out there to make a larger list (hell, I personally want to nominate probably 20+ more and I don't come close to knowing everything). However, I fear that participation may dwindle further, making the list somewhat pointless after a few more rounds - hence the need for a vote. It has not escaped my attention that the Art Songs List thread had 3 more pages than this one, at least


Trust me, the extra pages do not come from extra votes


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> I suppose it would be in keeping with other TC lists to just have 50 - that's what's been done for other chamber categories. But I agree, there's plenty more to add if there's enough interest to keep it going.


Well, yeah, I have nothing against going beyond the status quo, but I'm afraid that we'd only have like 5 lists per round if interest dwindles, which would make the list pretty worthless.

I just know that I'm so thankful that the piano concerto list went up to 100...some real gems there.


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> Well, yeah, I have nothing against going beyond the status quo, but I'm afraid that we'd only have like 5 lists per round if interest dwindles, which would make the list pretty worthless.
> 
> I just know that I'm so thankful that the piano concerto list went up to 100...some real gems there.


There's nothing official about only going up to 50. We just happened to stop there. Anyway, I'm definitely interested in going at least to 100, since things get much more interesting once the warhorses are out of the way. I'll post a vote in the next voting round to see if people will continue to 100.


----------



## Guest

*The TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos*

*Here are the results from voting round #3 (21-30):*

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
3. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 In A Major, Op. 100
11. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
12. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata In A Minor, D. 821
13. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
14. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
15. Fauré: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
16. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands In F Minor, D. 940
17. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 120/1
18. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
19. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 In A Major, Op. 69
20. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 In G Major, Op. 96
21. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99
22. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030
23. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81
24. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184
25. Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 165
26. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102
27. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
28. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25
29. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75
30. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98

*Also, for qualifying for the third voting round but not being voted in the top 10 of the 12 eligible works, the following works will automatically qualify for voting round #4:*

Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Welcome to *Nomination Round #4* for the *TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos List!*

*Please submit your ranked list of your top 10 chamber duos, besides those 32 works already listed above.* The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in previous nomination rounds. As with other rounds, *this round will end within 48 hours of this post.*


----------



## Guest

1. Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
2. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7
3. Grieg: Cello Sonata In A Minor, Op. 36
4. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5
5. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 11
6. Kodály: Sonata For Cello And Piano, Op. 4
7. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812 
8. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277
9. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1
10. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano In C Major, D. 934


----------



## Guest

Also, feel free to further discuss going beyond 50 works vs. ending the list at 50 works.


----------



## pjang23

1. Bach: Sonata No.5 for Violin and Harpsichord BWV1018
2. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor
3. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A major
4. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
5. Bloch: Violin Sonata No.2
6. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata
7. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812
8. Bach: Sonata No.3 for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord
9. Mozart: Violin Sonata No.18
10. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata


----------



## Guest

I still haven't listened to my Hummel cello sonata...sorry


----------



## Guest

Again:

1) Myaskovsky, Nikolai - Sonata for cello & piano No.1 in D, Op.12 (1911)
2) Lekeu, Guillaume - Violin Sonata in G (1892)
3) Cras, Jean - Suite en Duo for Flute and Harp (1927)
4) Busoni, Ferruccio - Violin Sonata No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 36a (1901)
5) Catoire, Georgi - Sonata for violin & piano No.2 in D, "Poema," Op.20 (1906)
6) Koechlin, Charles - Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71 (1919)
7) Schumann: Violin Sonata No.1 in A-, Op.105 (1851)
8) Alkan, Charles-Valentin - Cello Sonata in E Major, Op. 47 (1857)
9) Saint-Saens: Cello Sonata No.2 in F, Op.123 (1905)
10) Grieg: Cello sonata in A minor, Op. 36 (1883)

This was too easy


----------



## Guest

So I add a vote for the Grieg cello sonata and you take yours away? Cmon, you'll never get ahead that way!


----------



## Aecio

Janacek: Violin Sonata
Faure: Violin Sonata No.1
Turina: Violin Sonata No.2
Clarke: Viola Sonata
Part: Fratres for Violin and piano
Strauss: Violin Sonata
Elgar: Violin Sonata
Saint-Saens: Violin Sonata No.1
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
Respighi: Violin Sonata


----------



## Aecio

I'm definitively for going to 100, I still have like 20/30 proposals and besides, it's now that it's becoming interesting after getting rid of all the better known names !


----------



## TurnaboutVox

OK, my fourth round nominations (I for one haven't finished with some of the big beasts yet!)

1. Fauré - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, op. 108
2. Fauré - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A, op. 13
3. Bridge - Sonata for cello and piano, H. 125
4. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, RTviii/6
5. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, op. 105
6. Handel - Sonata for violin and harpsichord in D major op. 1 No. 13
7. Beethoven - Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 4, op. 102/1
8. Rebecca Clarke - Sonata for viola and piano
9. Bach – Sonata in B minor for violin and harpsichord, BWV 1014
10. Berg - Four Pieces for clarinet and piano, op. 5 (this I have just been listening to for the first time)


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Webern 3 Kleine Stucke for cello and piano, op. 11
2. Stravinsky Concerto for Two Pianos
3. Berg 4 Stucke for clarinet and piano, op. 5
4. Carter Cello Sonata
5. Stravinsky Duo Concertant for violin and piano
6. Takemitsu Distance de fee for violin and piano
7. Schubert Grand Duo
8. Bach Viola da Gamba Sonata No. 3, BWV 1029
9. Debussy En Blanc et Noir for two pianos
10. Schoenberg Phantasy for violin with piano accompaniment, op. 47


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> 3. Berg 4 Stucke for clarinet and piano, op. 5
> 7. Berg Four pieces for clarinet and piano, op. 5


Who knew Mahlerian could be so sneaky?


----------



## Nereffid

1. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
2. Mozart: Violin Sonata no.26, K 378
3. Pärt: Fratres for Violin and piano
4. Mozart: Violin Sonata no.18, K 301 
5. Janacek: Violin Sonata
6. Liszt: La lugubre gondola for Cello and Piano, S 134
7. Alkan: Sonate de Concert, op. 47
8. Grieg: Cello sonata in A minor, Op. 36
9. Schumann: Adagio and Allegro for Horn and Piano, Op. 70
10. Mendelssohn: Song without words for Cello and Piano, Op. 109


----------



## Selby

1. Hovhaness - Sonata for Harp and Guitar, Op. 374, "Spirit of Trees"
2. Koechlin - 15 Etudes pour saxophone et piano, Op. 188
3. Cras - Suite en Duo for Flute and Harp
4. Hovhaness - Suite for Flute and Harp, Op. 245, "The Garden of Adonis"
5. Bax - Phantasy Sonata for Viola and Harp
6. Koechlin - Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
7. Koechlin - 14 Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 178
8. Faure – Fantasy for Flute and Piano, Op. 79
9. Finzi – Five Bagatelles, op. 23
10. Pärt – Fratres for Violin and piano


----------



## tdc

1. Rodrigo - Cinco Piezas Infantiles for 2 pianos
2. Ravel - Violin Sonata in A posthume
3. Bach - Sonata for Viola da gamba and Harpsichord in G minor BWV 1029
4. Bach - Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in A BWV 1032
5. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
6. Carter - Cello Sonata
7. Bartok - Violin Sonata No. 2
8. Bach - Sonata No.5 for Violin and Harpsichord BWV1018
9. Turina - Violin Sonata No. 2
10. Stravinsky - Concerto for Two Pianos


----------



## jurianbai

1. Elgar - Sonata for Violin and Piano in Em Op.82
2. Saint Saens - Sonata No.2 in Eb for Violin and Piano Op.102
3. Grieg - Sonata No.3 in Cm for Violin and Piano Op.45
4. Richard Strauss - Sonata for violin and piano in Eb Op.18
5. W.A. Mozart - Sonata no.18 for Violin and Piano in G, K301
6. George Onslow - Sonata no.1 for Violin and Piano in F Op.16
7. Antonio Bazzini - The Dance of the Goblins Op. 25 (1852)
8. Vaughan-Williams Violin Sonata in A-Minor
9. Paganini - Sonata No.1 in A minor (1828) for violin and guitar
10. Louis Spohr - Sonata for Violin and Harp in C minor


----------



## Guest

When you've got only 10 lists submitted thus far in the first place, one must be weary of the thought of 51-100, as a few users have dropped out over the course of the last few rounds. Should we have a yes/no vote in the next voting round? I know science/Trout at least haven't submitted lists yet this round, and I don't think they'd be the kind to disappear (thus at least 12 users...), but I'd like to keep at least 10 committed voters around if I'm going to continue the project after 50 works. 

Also, @pjang, if we DO decide that the 5th round is the last, how will the nomination round with 20 works per list be scored? I assume something like "30, 29, 28, ... , 12, 11" instead of "15, 14, 13, ... , 7, 6", but just wanted to double check with the standard.


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> Also, @pjang, if we DO decide that the 5th round is the last, how will the nomination round with 20 works per list be scored? I assume something like "30, 29, 28, ... , 12, 11" instead of "15, 14, 13, ... , 7, 6", but just wanted to double check with the standard.


30, 29, ... , 11 sounds alright. Also it would be good to have an alphabetical list of all the works nominated in past rounds so that people can fill in the gaps.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I've been meaning to getting around to organizing the honorable mentions (as I'd like to bold the ones that have been mentioned twice, as in other lists). Will have to do that in the next couple days.


----------



## Guest

Six hours to go before voting round #4.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Voting Round #4* for the *TC Top 50+ Chamber Duos List!*

Here are the rules for voting rounds:



> Voting round:
> 
> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.


Here are your choices, ladies and gentlemen of TalkClassical. Listed in the order of points earned in the nomination round:

1. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75 _(From Voting Round #3)_
2. Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034 _(From Voting Round #3)_
3. Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029 _(44 Points, 4 Votes)_
4. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5 _(31 Points, 3 Votes)_
5. Pärt: Fratres _(30 Points, 3 Votes)_
6. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 In G Major, K. 301 _(30 Points, 3 Votes)_
7. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71 _(30 Points, 3 Votes)_
8. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Major, Op. 13 _(28 Points, 2 Votes)_
9. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812 _(27 Points, 3 Votes)_
10. Grieg: Cello Sonata In A Minor, Op. 36 _(27 Points, 3 Votes)_

*Please select and rank your top 5 choices from the above 10 selections.*

*Also, please mention if you prefer the project to continue until 100 works are listed or to stop after 50 works are ranked.*

_This round will last 48 hours._


----------



## Guest

I have to say I'm pretty disappointed with the low participation in the last round. If a couple posters don't return to submitting regular votes, I don't see what few participants we have staying 100% faithful either. That being said, whether or not the project is continued after 50 works is in your hands. Please give input 

1. Bach Viola Da Gamba
2. Berg
3. Schubert
4. Grieg
5. Part


----------



## pjang23

1. Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034
2. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
3. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812
4. Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
5. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 In G Major, K. 301

I'm willing to go to 100.


----------



## Guest

These were the next few works that missed the fourth voting round:

Webern - Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano
Janacek - Violin Sonata
Cras - Suite En Duo
Elgar - Violin Sonata
Carter - Cello Sonata
Strauss - Violin Sonata
Schumann - Violin Sonata No. 1
Clarke - Viola Sonata
Stravinsky - Concerto For Two Pianos
Turina - Violin Sonata No. 2


Note: I simply marked Arvo Part's work "Fratres" as I don't feel there's any need to differentiate between violin/piano or cello/piano versions. And yes, I know there are other versions


----------



## Bulldog

1. Schubert - "Grand Duo" Sonata
2. Bach - Sonata for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord
3. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 18
4. Faure - Violin Sonata No. 1
5. Koechlin - Bassoon Sonata


----------



## Aecio

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Major, Op. 13
Pärt: Fratres
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75
Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034
Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029


----------



## Nereffid

Pärt
Mozart
Grieg
Dvořák
Berg

I want to keep going to 100.


----------



## Mahlerian

Berg
Bach BWV1029
Schubert
Faure
Bach BWV1034


----------



## julianoq

1. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 In G Major, K. 301
2. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812
3. Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
4. Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034
5. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5 (31 Points, 3 Votes)


----------



## Guest

Long live romanticism...

1. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Major, Op. 13
2. Grieg: Cello Sonata In A Minor, Op. 36
3. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
4. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75
5. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 In G Major, K. 301


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Major, Op. 13
Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812
Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5
Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034

I'll participate where I can if we go to 100


----------



## Selby

1. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
2. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Major, Op. 13
3. Pärt: Fratres
4. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5 
5. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812

I'm happy to keep going.


----------



## tdc

Bach e minor
Bach G minor
Mozart 
Koechlin 
Berg

I'm starting a new job and incredibly busy at the moment but will participate in both projects as time allows!


----------



## jurianbai

Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 In G Major, K. 301
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75 
Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034 
Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029 
Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812


----------



## Guest

Already more participation in this round than in the last. Calms my anxieties a bit. Anyone heard from the other "disappeared" voters (science? Trout? Ken? Magnetic Ghost?)


----------



## Guest

arcaneholocaust said:


> Already more participation in this round than in the last. Calms my anxieties a bit. Anyone heard from the other "disappeared" voters (science? Trout? Ken? Magnetic Ghost?)


We could bombard them with private messages until they vote!!


----------



## Guest

I've considered it. I hate to be a bother, but I need my voters


----------



## pjang23

Trout was away for a few days, so he missed the last round


----------



## Guest

Well, I just finished a project, so now I can turn my full attention back to pursuits such as hassling TC users with PMs...I'll do it tomorrow if necessary


----------



## Guest

I can send PMs if necessary, but no one actually said no, so it'll be more about keeping participation up to the same reasonable level. I'll close this round in ~8 hours.


----------



## julianoq

I am doing my best to participate on the voting rounds doing an effort to listen to the 10 works available, but my musical knowledge is not enough for the nomination rounds anymore.


----------



## Guest

Seems to be no opposition to continuing to 100 works here either. Though I'd still really love to hear something from science or Trout.


----------



## Guest

*The TC Top 100 Chamber Duos*

*Here are the results from voting round #4 (31-40):*

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
3. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 In A Major, Op. 100
11. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
12. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata In A Minor, D. 821
13. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
14. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
15. Fauré: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
16. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands In F Minor, D. 940
17. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 120/1
18. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
19. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 In A Major, Op. 69
20. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 In G Major, Op. 96
21. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99
22. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030
23. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81
24. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184
25. Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 165
26. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102
27. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
28. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25
29. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75
30. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98
31. Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
32. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812
33. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 In G Major, K. 301
34. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Major, Op. 13
35. Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034
36. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5
37. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
38. Pärt: Fratres
39. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75
40. Grieg: Cello Sonata In A Minor, Op. 36

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Welcome to *Nomination Round #5* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

*Please submit your ranked list of your top 10 chamber duos, besides those 40 works already listed above.* The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in previous nomination rounds. As with other rounds, *this round will end within 48 hours of this post.*


----------



## Guest

1. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7
2. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 11
3. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277
4. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1
5. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir, L 134
6. Hummel: Cello Sonata In A Major, Op. 104
7. Kodály: Sonata For Cello And Piano, Op. 4
8. Poulenc: Élégie For Horn And Piano, FP 168
9. Carter: Cello Sonata
10. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano In C Major, D. 934

So many things I need to listen to at this point. I just barely managed to listen to the Respighi sonata, and need to do the Strauss and Elgar too. Don't have the Janacek. Looking at a disc of Turina chamber music too, but never heard the guy at all. And hey, way down the list I even plan to vote for "Spirit Of Trees". And whatever happened to the Chopin/Rachmaninoff ultra-romantic cello sonatas?!


----------



## Bulldog

1. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5/1
2. Walton - Sonata for Violin and Piano
3. Elgar - Sonata for Violin and Piano in E minor, Op. 82
4. Bach - Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord no. 1 in B minor, BWV 1014
5. Bach - Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord no. 6 in G major, BWV 1019
6. Koechlin - Sonata for Oboe and Piano, Op. 58
7. Shostakovich - Sonata for Violin and Piano, Op. 134
8. Beethoven - Cello Sonata no. 4 in C major, Op. 102/1
9. Beethoven - Cello Sonata no. 5 in D major, Op. 102/2
10. Weinberg - Sonata for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 28


----------



## Aecio

Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
Janacek: Violin Sonata
Turina: Violin Sonata No.2
Clarke: Viola Sonata
Strauss: Violin Sonata
Elgar: Violin Sonata
Saint-Saens: Violin Sonata No.1
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
Respighi: Violin Sonata
Szymanowski: Myths


----------



## pjang23

Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A major
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
Bloch: Violin Sonata No.2
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata
Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano
Lekeu: Violin Sonata
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words Op.109 for Cello and Piano
Reger: Clarinet Sonata No.3, Op.107
Barber: Cello Sonata


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Webern 3 Kleine Stucke for cello and piano, op. 11
2. Stravinsky Concerto for Two Pianos
3. Carter Cello Sonata
4. Stravinsky Duo Concertant for violin and piano
5. Takemitsu Distance de fee for violin and piano
6. Debussy En Blanc et Noir for two pianos
7. Schoenberg Phantasy for violin with piano accompaniment, op. 47
8. Chopin Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
9. Reger Clarinet Sonata
10. Webern 4 Stucke for violin and piano, op. 7


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 5th round nominations (I could drop the Bridge and Delius works for others which will get more support, but I'm not, so there!):

1. Fauré - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, op. 108
2. Bridge - Sonata for cello and piano, H. 125
3. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, RTviii/6
4. Beethoven - Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 4 in C, op. 102/1
5. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, op. 105
6. Handel - Sonata for violin and harpsichord in D major op. 1 No. 13
7. Rebecca Clarke - Sonata for viola and piano
8. Bach – Sonata in B minor for violin and harpsichord, BWV 1014
9. Beethoven - Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 5 in D, op. 102/2
10. Poulenc - Sonata for oboe and piano, FP 185


----------



## MagneticGhost

Rachmaninov - Cello Sonata
Chopin - Cello Sonata
Mendelssohn - Song Without Words Op.109
Debussy En blanc etc
Rachmaninov - Fantasie Tableux (Suite for 2 pianos No.1)
Schumann - Funf Stucke for cello and piano
Beethoven - Cello Sonata No.4
Beethoven - Cello Sonata No.5
Bridge - Cello Sonata
Kodaly - Duo for Violin and Cello


----------



## Guest

I feel like I've seen a ghost!


Edit: By the way, the Funf Stucke Im Volkston has already made the list, if you care to have another pick.


----------



## Trout

1. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
2. Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 103
3. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147
4. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
5. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
6. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
7. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
8. Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18
9. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
10. Schnittke: Suite in the Old Style


----------



## Nereffid

1. Janacek: Violin Sonata
2. Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
3. Mendelssohn: Song without words for Cello and Piano, Op. 109
4. Mozart: Violin Sonata no.26, K 378
5. Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7
6. Martinů: Cello Sonata no.1
7. Clarke: Viola Sonata
8. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, Op. 104
9. Debussy: En Blanc et Noir
10. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance


----------



## MagneticGhost

arcaneholocaust said:


> I feel like I've seen a ghost!
> 
> Edit: By the way, the Funf Stucke Im Volkston has already made the list, if you care to have another pick.


I missed that 
I'll choose Schumann Fantasiestucke Op. 73 instead. Ta


----------



## Selby

1.	Hovhaness - Sonata for Harp and Guitar, Op. 374, "Spirit of Trees"
2.	Koechlin - 15 Etudes pour saxophone et piano, Op. 188
3.	Cras - Suite en Duo for Flute and Harp
4.	Hovhaness - Suite for Flute and Harp, Op. 245, "The Garden of Adonis"
5.	Bax - Sonata for Flute and Harp
6.	Koechlin - Sonata for Oboe and Piano, Op. 58
7.	Janacek – Sonata for Violin and Piano
8.	Finzi - Five Bagatelles, op. 23
9.	Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel
10.	Fauré - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, op. 108


----------



## Guest

May I call you Koechlaness?


----------



## Selby

Please and thank you


----------



## Guest

Now photoshop them together and change your avatar (Hello Richannes)

This round will close in ~4 hours.


----------



## Guest

Also, I'm not sure if it will matter for this round, but were you referring to the 3rd of Reger's clarinet sonatas, Mahlerian?


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Voting Round #5* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

Here are the rules for voting rounds:



> Voting round:
> 
> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.


Here are your choices, ladies and gentlemen of TalkClassical. Listed in the order of points earned in the nomination round:

1. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1 _(41 Points, 4 Votes)_
2. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir, L 134 _(40 Points, 4 Votes)_
3. Janáček: Violin Sonata, JW 7/7 _(38 Points, 3 Votes)_
4. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277 _(34 Points, 3 Votes)_
5. Mendelssohn: Song Without Words For Cello And Piano In D Major, Op. 109 _(34 Points, 3 Votes)_
6. Hummel: Cello Sonata In A Major, Op. 104 _(32 Points, 3 Votes)_
7. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7 _(32 Points, 3 Votes)_
8. Clarke: Viola Sonata _(30 Points, 3 Votes)_
9. Pärt: Spiegel Im Spiegel _(30 Points, 3 Votes)_
10. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 19 _(30 Points, 3 Votes)_

*Please select and rank your top 5 choices from the above 10 selections.*

_This round will last 48 hours._


----------



## Guest

For those interested, here were the next few works that didn't quite make it:

11. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano
12. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3
13. Elgar: Violin Sonata
14. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5
15. Chopin: Cello Sonata
16. Enescu: Impressions D'Enfance
17. Bridge: Cello Sonata
18. Faure: Violin Sonata No. 2
19. Carter: Cello Sonata
20. Bach: Violin Sonata No. 1


----------



## Guest

Also, please remember how much we appreciate and highly encourage your participation; therefore, if you cannot contribute 10 nominations or 5 votes, don't be ashamed to submit a smaller list!


----------



## Selby

1. Janáček: Violin Sonata, JW 7/7
2. Pärt: Spiegel Im Spiegel
3. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir, L 134
4. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277 
5. Clarke: Viola Sonata


----------



## pjang23

1. Hummel: Cello Sonata In A Major, Op. 104
2. Mendelssohn: Song Without Words For Cello And Piano In D Major, Op. 109
3. Clarke: Viola Sonata
4. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir, L 134
5. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277


----------



## julianoq

1. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7
2. Janáček: Violin Sonata, JW 7/7
3. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1 
4. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir, L 134
5. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277


----------



## Guest

1. Kodaly
2. Debussy
3. Beethoven
4. Janacek
5. Martinu

I heard all of these (had to catch up with Janacek, Clarke, and that specific Mendelssohn), but sorry, they're all great and I can't give everyone love :/


----------



## julianoq

arcaneholocaust said:


> 1. Kodaly
> 2. Debussy
> 3. Beethoven
> 4. Janacek
> 5. Martinu
> 
> I heard all of these (had to catch up with Janacek, Clarke, and that specific Mendelssohn), but sorry, they're all great and I can't give everyone love :/


Our lists almost match! I also heard everything, and Janacek sonata was very surprising, loved it immediately.


----------



## Aecio

Janacek
Clarke
Hummel
Debussy
Beethoven


----------



## Nereffid

1. Pärt
2. Mendelssohn
3. Kodály
4. Hummel
5. Clarke

Yes, some tough choices here on what to leave out!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/
Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir, L 134
Mendelssohn: Song Without Words For Cello And Piano In D Major, Op. 109
Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I had to listen to the seven (!) works on the new list with which I am not familiar, and one other that needed refreshing in my mind, before troubling you all with a vote. That completed this afternoon, here are my votes:

1. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1
2. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7
3. Clarke: Viola Sonata
4. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277
5. Hummel: Cello Sonata in A Major, Op. 104

5th spot was for me a close decision between the Hummel and the Janáček Violin Sonata


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy
Beethoven
Janacek
Martinu
Clarke


----------



## Guest

The top 50 will be solidified in about an hour and a half. Nomination Round #6 will begin after that. 

tdc is very busy with his new job but has given permission for his nominations that have not yet been listed to be nominated again. I will post those 6-8ish works for him. Good luck tdc and thank you for your participation in this project!


----------



## Guest

*The TC Top 100 Chamber Duos*

*Here are the results from voting round #5 (41-50):*

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
3. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 In A Major, Op. 100
11. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
12. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata In A Minor, D. 821
13. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
14. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
15. Fauré: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
16. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands In F Minor, D. 940
17. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 120/1
18. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
19. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 In A Major, Op. 69
20. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 In G Major, Op. 96
21. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99
22. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030
23. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81
24. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184
25. Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 165
26. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102
27. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
28. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25
29. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75
30. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98
31. Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
32. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812
33. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 In G Major, K. 301
34. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Major, Op. 13
35. Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034
36. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5
37. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
38. Pärt: Fratres
39. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75
40. Grieg: Cello Sonata In A Minor, Op. 36
41. Janáček: Violin Sonata, JW 7/7
42. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir, L 134
43. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1
44. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7
45. Clarke: Viola Sonata
46. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277
47. Hummel: Cello Sonata In A Major, Op. 104
48. Mendelssohn: Song Without Words For Cello And Piano In D Major, Op. 109
49. Pärt: Spiegel Im Spiegel
50. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 19


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Nomination Round #6* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

*Please submit your ranked list of your top 10 chamber duos, besides those 50 works already listed above.* The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in previous nomination rounds. As with other rounds, *this round will end within 48 hours of this post.*


----------



## Guest

Did not getting around to some of the romantic era works I hoped to re-listen to, so here's what I've got this time around:


1. Carter: Cello Sonata
2. Kodály: Sonata For Cello And Piano, Op. 4
3. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1014
4. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano In C Major, D. 934
5. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 11
6. Ravel: Sonata For Violin And Cello
7. Stravinsky: Duo Concertante
8. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata, FP 185
9. Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 7
10. Stravinsky: Concerto For Two Pianos


----------



## Guest

And tdc's vote:

1. Rodrigo - Cinco Piezas Infantiles for 2 pianos
2. Ravel - Violin Sonata in A posthume
3. Bach - Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in A BWV 1032
4. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
5. Carter - Cello Sonata
6. Bartok - Violin Sonata No. 2
7. Bach - Sonata No.5 for Violin and Harpsichord BWV1018
8. Turina - Violin Sonata No. 2
9. Stravinsky - Concerto for Two Pianos


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor
2. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
3. Bach: Sonata No.5 for Violin and Harpsichord BWV1018
4. Bloch: Violin Sonata No.2
5. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata
6. Lekeu: Violin Sonata
7. Reger: Clarinet Sonata No.3, Op.107
8. Barber: Cello Sonata
9. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano
10. Hovhaness: Sonata for Harp and Guitar "Spirit of Trees"


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Hindemith - Viola Sonata, Op. 11 No. 4
2. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 25, K.377
3. Fauré - Violin Sonata No. 2
4. Bach - Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Harpsichord In B Minor
5. Strauss - Violin Sonata in E-flat major, Op. 18
6. Webern - Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 11
7. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 5
8. Saint-Saëns - Clarinet Sonata, Op. 167
9. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 3
10. Poulenc - Oboe Sonata


----------



## Aecio

Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
Turina: Violin Sonata No.2
Strauss: Violin Sonata
Elgar: Violin Sonata
Saint-Saens: Violin Sonata No.1
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
Respighi: Violin Sonata
Szymanowski: Myths
Ravel: Sonate No.1 "posthume"
Glinka: Viola Sonata


----------



## Nereffid

1. Mozart: Violin sonata no.26 in B flat, K 378
2. Liszt: La lugubre gondola for cello and piano, S 134
3. Schnittke: Cello sonata no.1
4. Weinberg: Clarinet sonata, op.28
5. Hindemith: Viola sonata in F, op.11 no.4
6. Shostakovich: Viola sonata
7. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
8. Mozart: Violin sonata no.25 in F, K 377
9. Schubert: Fantasia in C for violin and piano, D. 934
10. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Webern 3 Kleine Stucke for cello and piano, op. 11
2. Stravinsky Concerto for Two Pianos
3. Carter Cello Sonata
4. Stravinsky Duo Concertant for violin and piano
5. Takemitsu Distance de fee for violin and piano
6. Schoenberg Phantasy for violin with piano accompaniment, op. 47
7. Chopin Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
8. Reger Clarinet Sonata No. 3
9. Webern 4 Stucke for violin and piano, op. 7
10. Bach - Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Harpsichord In B Minor


----------



## Stavrogin

Can someone please clarify to me what to do?
I did read the OP but I am not sure what step we are at this point.


----------



## Guest

We are currently in nomination round #6. So you can nominate up to 10 of your favorite works that are not already listed in the current list, which you will find on the page before this one.


----------



## Stavrogin

Thanks a lot!

Here are my nominations:

1. Cajkovskij: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op.42 <--- if that's accepted since Glazunov's orchestrated version became more popular than the original version for violin and piano (probably you guys have discussed this before)
2. Kancheli: Time... And Again
3. Kodaly: Adagio for Violin and Piano
4. Poulenc: Violin Sonata
5. Prokofiev: Sonata for Cello and Piano Op.119
6. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No.1 in F minor, Op.80
7. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No.2 n D major, Op.94a
8. Schubert: Fantasie for Violin and Piano in C major, Op.159, D.934
9. Sibelius: Malinconia, for Cello and Piano, Op.20
10. Saint-Saens: Elegie, Op.160


----------



## Guest

That works, though I had to look up Kancheli to verify. And I had to look up the first one  don't know what variant that is, but that one works too.


----------



## Guest

SilenceIsGolden said:


> 1. Hindemith - Viola Sonata, Op. 11 No. 4
> 2. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 25, K.377
> 3. Fauré - Violin Sonata No. 2
> 4. Bach - Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Harpsichord In B Minor
> 5. Strauss - Violin Sonata in E-flat major, Op. 18
> 6. Webern - Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 11
> 7. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 5
> 8. Saint-Saëns - Clarinet Sonata, Op. 167
> 9. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 3
> 10. Poulenc - Oboe Sonata


Thank you for your contribution  I've had Hindemith on the mind, but I just haven't been able to choose a stand-out amongst the viola sonatas or the brass sonatas.


----------



## Nereffid

arcaneholocaust said:


> Thank you for your contribution  I've had Hindemith on the mind, but I just haven't been able to choose a stand-out amongst the viola sonatas or the brass sonatas.


As it happens, I voted for the same Hindemith piece - but made the decision before I saw SilenceIsGolden's vote. That must mean something?!


----------



## Guest

I have now counted your votes too. You, too, may have a cookie.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 6th round nominations


1. Fauré - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, op. 108
2. Bridge - Sonata for cello and piano, H. 125
3. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, RTviii/6
4. Beethoven - Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 5 in D, op. 102/2
5. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, op. 105
6. Handel - Sonata for violin and harpsichord in D major op. 1 No. 13
7. Bach – Sonata in B minor for violin and harpsichord, BWV 1014
8. Poulenc - Sonata for oboe and piano, FP 185
9. Bartok - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, Sz.76
10. Webern - 4 pieces (for violin and piano), op. 7


----------



## Guest

Would anyone (Trout, science, MagneticGhost, etc) who is busy lately, also like me to use un-listed nominations from their previous votes as contributions?


----------



## musicrom

If I can't think of 10 at the moment, can I still submit some? I have 5 at the moment:

1. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
2. Wieniawski: Scherzo tarantelle
3. Glinka: Viola Sonata
4. Prokofiev: Sonata for Cello and Piano 
5. Hindemith: Viola Sonata


----------



## Guest

You can submit and edit, though perhaps quote your original post when editing, so I know what changed. Though the first couple of names on your list suggest you'll probably think of 10 non-listed works you love with ease 

Edit: Also, am I to assume you are referring to the same Hindemith sonata as the one mentioned in two other lists, or did you mean a different one of his?

I haven't heard any Halvorsen chamber music... is this Passacaglia in G Minor that I have on Jarvi's orchestral discs just an orchestration of that work?


----------



## Trout

1. Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 103
2. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147
3. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
4. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
5. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
6. Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
7. Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18
8. Dutilleux: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
9. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
10. Schnittke: Suite in the Old Style


----------



## musicrom

arcaneholocaust said:


> You can submit and edit, though perhaps quote your original post when editing, so I know what changed. Though the first couple of names on your list suggest you'll probably think of 10 non-listed works you love with ease
> 
> Edit: Also, am I to assume you are referring to the same Hindemith sonata as the one mentioned in two other lists, or did you mean a different one of his?
> 
> I haven't heard any Halvorsen chamber music... is this Passacaglia in G Minor that I have on Jarvi's orchestral discs just an orchestration of that work?


Okay, thanks. Yes, I am referring to the same Hindemith Viola Sonata. Halvorsen's Passacaglia is sometimes called Halvorsen/Handel since it was based off of a theme of Handel. I believe it is in G minor. I've never heard of any orchestration of the piece, but I can't imagine that your Halvorsen Passacaglia is a different piece from mine.


----------



## Guest

Lol, I just checked the one on the Jarvi disc...it is, in fact, not an orchestral work. I hadn't listened to that volume closely yet... Not sure why they called it "Orchestral Works, Vol. 4" then....


----------



## Guest

This round will close in ~6 hours.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Voting Round #6* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

Here are the rules for voting rounds:



> Voting round:
> 
> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.


Here are your choices, ladies and gentlemen of TalkClassical. Listed in the order of points earned in the nomination round:

1. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1014 _(40 Points, 4 Votes)_
2. Carter: Cello Sonata _(39 Points, 3 Votes)_
3. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata, FP 185 _(38 Points, 5 Votes)_
4. Hindemith: Viola Sonata In F Major, Op. 11/4 _(37 Points, 3 Votes)_
5. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 11 _(36 Points, 3 Votes)_
6. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata In C Major, Op. 119 _(35 Points, 3 Votes)_
7. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano In C Major, D. 934 _(34 Points, 4 Votes)_
8. Strauss: Violin Sonata In E-Flat Major, Op. 18 _(33 Points, 3 Votes)_
9. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 In D Minor, Op. 108 _(30 Points, 2 Votes)_
10. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2 In E Minor, Op. 108 _(28 Points, 2 Votes)_

*Please select and rank your top 5 choices from the above 10 selections.*

This round will last 48 hours.


----------



## Guest

1. Bach
2. Carter
3. Poulenc
4. Webern
5. Hindemith


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms
2. Schubert
3. Bach
4. Poulenc
5. Faure


----------



## Bulldog

1. Bach
2. Brahms
3. Poulenc
4. Faure
5. Hindemith


----------



## Guest

For those interested, the next 10 works (11-20) from the 6th nomination round:

Stravinsky: Concerto For Two Pianos
Enescu: Impressions D'Enfance
Shostakovich: Viola Sonata
Bach: Violin Sonata No. 5
Turina: Violin Sonata No. 2
Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 1
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5
Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano


----------



## Nereffid

1. Hindemith
2. Poulenc
3. Prokofiev
4. Schubert
5. Brahms


----------



## Aecio

Strauss
Poulenc
Bach
Faure
Schubert


----------



## Stavrogin

My votes:

Schubert
Brahms
Hindemith
Strauss
Prokofiev


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Hindemith - Viola Sonata In F Major, Op. 11/4
2. Bach - Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Harpsichord In B Minor
3. Fauré - Violin Sonata No. 2 In E Minor
4. Strauss - Violin Sonata In E-Flat Major, Op. 18
5. Brahms - Violin Sonata No. 3 In D Minor


----------



## Mahlerian

Webern
Carter
Bach
Prokofiev
Poulenc


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2 In E Minor, Op. 108
2. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1014
3. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 11
4. Carter: Cello Sonata
5. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata, FP 185


----------



## Guest

I may also close this round early - as I may have evening plans. I would rather cut short a voting round than cut into a nomination round. Tentatively in 5-6 hours. Be thinking about your next nominations.


----------



## Guest

Nevermind. If I'm 30 minutes late or so, something tells me you all will survive


----------



## Guest

*The TC Top 100 Chamber Duos*

*Here are the results from voting round #6 (51-60):*

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
3. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 In A Major, Op. 100
11. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
12. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata In A Minor, D. 821
13. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
14. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
15. Fauré: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
16. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands In F Minor, D. 940
17. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 120/1
18. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
19. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 In A Major, Op. 69
20. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 In G Major, Op. 96
21. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99
22. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030
23. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81
24. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184
25. Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 165
26. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102
27. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
28. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25
29. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75
30. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98
31. Bach: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
32. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812
33. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 In G Major, K. 301
34. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Major, Op. 13
35. Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034
36. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5
37. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
38. Pärt: Fratres
39. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75
40. Grieg: Cello Sonata In A Minor, Op. 36
41. Janáček: Violin Sonata, JW 7/7
42. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir, L 134
43. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1
44. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7
45. Clarke: Viola Sonata
46. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277
47. Hummel: Cello Sonata In A Major, Op. 104
48. Mendelssohn: Song Without Words For Cello And Piano In D Major, Op. 109
49. Pärt: Spiegel Im Spiegel
50. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 19
51. Bach: Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1014
52. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata, FP 185
53. Hindemith: Viola Sonata In F Major, Op. 11/4
54. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 In D Minor, Op. 108
55. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2 In E Minor, Op. 108
56. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano In C Major, D. 934
57. Carter: Cello Sonata
58. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 11
59. Strauss: Violin Sonata In E-Flat Major, Op. 18
60. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata In C Major, Op. 119


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Nomination Round #7* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

*Please submit your ranked list of your top 10 chamber duos, besides those 60 works already listed above.* The criteria for nominations as well as the scoring system will be the same as the one used in previous nomination rounds. As with other rounds, *this round will end within 48 hours of this post.*


----------



## Guest

tdc's vote:

1. Rodrigo - Cinco Piezas Infantiles
2. Ravel - Violin Sonata No. 1
3. Bach - Sonata No. 3 For Flute And Harpsichord In A Major, BWV 1032
4. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
5. Bartok - Violin Sonata No. 2, Sz. 76
6. Bach - Sonata No. 5 For Violin And Harpsichord In F Minor, BWV 1018
7. Turina - Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 82
8. Stravinsky - Concerto For Two Pianos

Not sure about my vote yet...just a couple of works I want to re-listen to.


----------



## pjang23

1. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
2. Bach: Sonata No.5 for Violin and Harpsichord BWV1018
3. Bloch: Violin Sonata No.2
4. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata
5. Lekeu: Violin Sonata
6. Reger: Clarinet Sonata No.3, Op.107
7. Barber: Cello Sonata
8. Hovhaness: Sonata for Harp and Guitar "Spirit of Trees"
9. Delius: Violin Sonata No.1
10. Brahms: Hungarian Dances


----------



## Aecio

Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
Turina: Violin Sonata No.2
Elgar: Violin Sonata
Saint-Saens: Violin Sonata No.1
Respighi: Violin Sonata
Szymanowski: Myths
Ravel: Sonate No.1 "posthume"
Glinka: Viola Sonata
Busoni: Violin Sonata No.2
Pierne: Violin Sonata


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 25, K.377
2. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 5
3. Saint-Saëns - Clarinet Sonata, Op. 167
4. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 8
5. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 3
6. Lekeu - Violin Sonata
7. Saint-Saëns - Bassoon Sonata, Op. 168
8. Bach - Sonata No.5 for Violin and Harpsichord
9. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 32, K.454
10. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 7


----------



## Guest

1. Stravinsky: Duo Concertante
2. Ravel: Sonata For Violin And Cello
3. Kodály: Sonata For Cello And Piano, Op. 4
4. Stravinsky: Concerto For Two Pianos
5. Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 7
6. Chopin: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 65
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor
8. Respighi: Violin Sonata In B Minor, P. 110
9. Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 3 In C Minor, Op. 45
10. Schoenberg: Phantasy For Violin And Piano, Op. 47


----------



## Nereffid

1. Mozart: Violin sonata no.25 in F, K 377
2. Shostakovich: Viola sonata
3. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
4. Liszt: La lugubre gondola for cello and piano, S 134
5. Schnittke: Cello sonata no.1
6. Weinberg: Clarinet sonata, op.28
7. Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op.73
8. Alkan: Sonate de Concert, op. 47
9. Mozart: Sonata in D for 2 pianos, K 448
10. Ustvolskaya: Grand Duet for cello and piano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 7th round nominations:

1. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, RTviii/6
2. Bridge - Sonata for cello and piano, H. 125
3. Beethoven - Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 5 in D, op. 102/2
4. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, op. 105
5. Webern - 4 pieces (for violin and piano), op. 7
6. Handel - Sonata for violin and harpsichord in D major op. 1 No. 13
7. Bartók - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, Sz.76
8. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 3, RTviii/10
9. Poulenc - Sonata for 'cello and piano, FP 143
10. Kodály - Sonata for 'cello and piano, Op. 4


----------



## Trout

1. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147
2. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
3. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
4. Schnittke: Cello Sonata #1
5. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
6. Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
7. Dutilleux: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
8. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
9. Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor
10. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 in D, op. 102/2


----------



## Guest

To echo pjang's question in his thread - *does anyone need more time for this round? *

I've even wondered if these rounds should be extended to 72 hours in general to give people more time to listen to things, but I'll probably just follow the status quo unless concerns are raised.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

arcaneholocaust said:


> To echo pjang's question in his thread - *does anyone need more time for this round? *
> 
> I've even wondered if these rounds should be extended to 72 hours in general to give people more time to listen to things, but I'll probably just follow the status quo unless concerns are raised.


I'd have been delighted to have 72 hours for the voting rounds so I could listen to more things, but to be honest I'd also quite like to get to the finishing line now. I think the status quo will do fine.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Stravinsky Concerto for Two Pianos
2. Stravinsky Duo Concertant for violin and piano
3. Takemitsu Distance de fee for violin and piano
4. Schoenberg Phantasy for violin with piano accompaniment, op. 47
5. Chopin Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
6. Reger Clarinet Sonata No. 3
7. Webern 4 Stucke for violin and piano, op. 7
8. Bartok Violin Sonata No. 2, Sz. 76
9. Beethoven Cello Sonata No. 5
10. Mozart Sonata in D for 2 pianos, K 448


----------



## Selby

Sorry for my absence this week:

1.	Hovhaness - Sonata for Harp and Guitar, Op. 374, "Spirit of Trees"
2.	Koechlin - 15 Etudes pour saxophone et piano, Op. 188
3.	Cras - Suite en Duo for Flute and Harp
4.	Hovhaness - Suite for Flute and Harp, Op. 245, "The Garden of Adonis"
5.	Bax - Sonata for Flute and Harp
6.	Koechlin - Sonata for Oboe and Piano, Op. 58
7.	Finzi - Five Bagatelles, op. 23
8.	Ravel - Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor
9.	Bartok - Violin Sonata No. 2, Sz. 76
10.	Bax - Phantasy Sonata for Viola and Harp


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Voting Round #7* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

Here are the rules for voting rounds:



> Voting round:
> 
> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.


Here are your choices, ladies and gentlemen of TalkClassical. Listed in the order of points earned in the nomination round:

1. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 In D Major, Op. 102/2 _(40 Points, 4 Votes)_
2. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor _(32 Points, 3 Votes)_
3. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2, Sz. 76 _(35 Points, 4 Votes)_
4. Stravinsky: Concerto For Two Pianos _(35 Points, 3 Votes)_
5. Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Violin And Harpsichord In F Minor, BWV 1018 _(32 Points, 3 Votes)_
6. Chopin: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 65 _(31 Points, 3 Votes)_
7. Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 7 _(31 Points, 3 Votes)_
8. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 25 In F Major, K. 377 _(30 Points, 2 Votes)_
9. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, Op. 147 _(29 Points, 2 Votes)_
10. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant _(29 Points, 2 Votes)_

*Please select and rank your top 5 choices from the above 10 selections.*

_This round will last 48 hours._


----------



## Guest

Don't worry Mitchell, I checked for last minute posts before submitting my own post...I got you down. Bartok will thank you, I'm sure.

The next few works in the ranks, this last round: 

Lekeu: Violin Sonata
Enescu: Impressions D'Enfance
Respighi: Violin Sonata
Turina: Violin Sonata No. 2
Schnittke: Cello Sonata No. 1
Finzi: Five Bagatelles
Hovhaness: Spirit Of Trees
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
Reger: Clarinet Sonata No. 3
Kodaly: Sonata For Cello And Piano


----------



## Selby

1. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor
2. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2, Sz. 76 
3. Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 7 
4. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 25 In F Major, K. 377 
5. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 In D Major, Op. 102/2


----------



## Guest

1. Stravinsky Concertant
2. Webern
3. Ravel
4. Stravinsky Concerto
5. Beethoven

Edit: Thus Spake TDC:

1. Ravel
2. Bartok
3. Bach
4. Stravinsky Concerto


----------



## pjang23

1. Bach
2. Ravel
3. Stravinsky Concerto
4. Bartok
5. Stravinsky Concertante


----------



## Nereffid

1. Mozart
2. Shostakovich
3. Chopin
4. Bartok
5. Webern


----------



## Stavrogin

My votes:

Stravinskij (Duo concertante)
Shostakovic
Ravel
Bach
Beethoven


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sorry for missing the action again.

Chopin: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 65 
Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 7 
Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, Op. 147 
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 In D Major, Op. 102/2
Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2, Sz. 76


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 25 In F Major, K. 377
2. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 5 
3. Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Violin And Harpsichord In F Minor
4. Bartók - Violin Sonata No. 2
5. Chopin - Cello Sonata In G Minor


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky Concerto
Webern
Stravinsky Concertant
Bartok
Chopin


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 In D Major, Op. 102/2
2. Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 7
3. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2, Sz. 76
4. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor
5. Bach: Sonata No. 5 For Violin And Harpsichord In F Minor, BWV 1018


----------



## Guest

About 13 hours left till the next nomination round begins. As far as participation goes, I would encourage anyone that might have trouble generating a list of 10 works at this point to go ahead and post what they can. It's all helpful!


----------



## Nereffid

arcaneholocaust said:


> About 13 hours left till the next nomination round begins. As far as participation goes, I would encourage anyone that might have trouble generating a list of 10 works at this point to go ahead and post what they can. It's all helpful!


I'm certainly having no trouble producing a list of 10.
Well, I'm having trouble reducing the list to 10, actually.

I reckon there must be upwards of 100 works that have been nominated at some point but haven't made it to a voting round, so there's plenty of inspiration there.


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> I'm certainly having no trouble producing a list of 10.
> Well, I'm having trouble reducing the list to 10, actually.


Yeah, same here :/


----------



## Guest

In 6 hours, you may nominate new works - this time, *up to 20 works*. If you cannot list 20 works, please do not feel discouraged from nominating! The point system will be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## Guest

*The TC Top 100 Chamber Duos*

*Here are the results from voting round #7 (61-70):*

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
3. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 In A Major, Op. 100
11. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
12. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata In A Minor, D. 821
13. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
14. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
15. Fauré: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
16. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands In F Minor, D. 940
17. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 120/1
18. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
19. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 In A Major, Op. 69
20. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 In G Major, Op. 96
21. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99
22. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030
23. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81
24. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184
25. Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 165
26. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102
27. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
28. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25
29. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75
30. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98
31. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
32. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812
33. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 In G Major, K. 301
34. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Major, Op. 13
35. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034
36. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5
37. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
38. Pärt: Fratres
39. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75
40. Grieg: Cello Sonata In A Minor, Op. 36
41. Janáček: Violin Sonata, JW 7/7
42. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir, L 134
43. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1
44. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7
45. Clarke: Viola Sonata
46. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277
47. Hummel: Cello Sonata In A Major, Op. 104
48. Mendelssohn: Song Without Words For Cello And Piano In D Major, Op. 109
49. Pärt: Spiegel Im Spiegel
50. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 19
51. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1014
52. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata, FP 185
53. Hindemith: Viola Sonata In F Major, Op. 11/4
54. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 In D Minor, Op. 108
55. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2 In E Minor, Op. 108
56. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano In C Major, D. 934
57. Carter: Cello Sonata
58. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 11
59. Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata In E-Flat Major, Op. 18
60. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata In C Major, Op. 119
61. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2, Sz. 76
62. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor
63. Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 7
64. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 In D Major, Op. 102/2
65. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 5 For Violin And Harpsichord In F Minor, BWV 1018
66. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
67. Stravinsky: Concerto For Two Pianos
68. Chopin: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 65
69. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 25 In F Major, K. 377
70. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, Op. 147


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Nomination Round #8* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

*Please submit your ranked list of your favorite chamber duos, including up to 20 works, besides those 70 works already listed above.* Although users may submit up to 20 works, only 10 works will advance to the voting round, as with other nomination rounds. _If you cannot submit a complete list of 20 works, please do not feel discouraged from posting what favorites you can_. As with other rounds, *this round will end within 48 hours of this post.*


----------



## Guest

1. Ravel: Sonata For Violin And Cello
2. Kodály: Sonata For Cello And Piano, Op. 4
3. Mozart: Sonata For Two Pianos In D Major, K. 448
4. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 21 In E Minor, K. 304
5. Respighi: Violin Sonata In B Minor, P. 110
6. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 109
7. Reger: Clarinet Sonata No. 3 In B-Flat Major, Op. 107
8. Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105
9. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2 In D Major, Op. 58
10. Rachmaninoff: Suite No. 1 For Two Pianos
11. Schoenberg: Phantasy For Violin And Piano, Op. 47
12. Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 25/4
13. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 117
14. Martinů: Three Madrigals For Violin And Viola, H. 313
15. Prokofiev: Sonata For Two Violins In C Major, Op. 56
16. Schumann: Drei Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
17. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 80
18. Poulenc: Cello Sonata, FP 143
19. Bax: Phantasy Sonata For Viola And Harp
20. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6


----------



## Guest

And tdc:

1. Rodrigo - Cinco Piezas Infantiles
2. Bach - Sonata No. 3 For Flute And Harpsichord In A Major, BWV 1032
3. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
4. Turina - Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 82


----------



## pjang23

1. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
2. Bloch: Violin Sonata No.2
3. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata
4. Lekeu: Violin Sonata
5. Reger: Clarinet Sonata No.3, Op.107
6. Barber: Cello Sonata
7. Hovhaness: Sonata for Harp and Guitar "Spirit of Trees"
8. Delius: Violin Sonata No.1
9. Brahms: Hungarian Dances
10. Mozart: Violin Sonata No.21
11. Hummel: Flute Sonata in D major Op.50
12. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D major, K448
13. Reger: Violin Sonata No.9, Op.139 (Thankfully, someone just uploaded this)
14. Dohnanyi: Violin Sonata, Op.21
15. Finzi: Five Bagatelles
16. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No.1
17. Bridge: Cello Sonata
18. Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Cello and Piano, Op.73
19. Bach: Violin Sonata No.6 BWV 1019
20. Mozart: Violin Sonata No.26


----------



## mtmailey

HERE IS MY LIST:ELGAR violin/piano duo,Schubert violin/piano duos,Mendelssohn duos for piano/cello,Smetana duos for violin/piano
Grieg 3 duos for piano/violin +cello/piano.Mozart duos for violin/viola.


----------



## julianoq

1. Mozart: Violin Sonata No.21
2. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
3. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
4. Martinu: Cello Sonata No.3
5. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No.1
6. Mozart: Violin Sonata No.26
7. Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Cello and Piano, Op.73


----------



## Guest

mtmailey said:


> HERE IS MY LIST:ELGAR violin/piano duo,Schubert violin/piano duos,Mendelssohn duos for piano/cello,Smetana duos for violin/piano
> Grieg 3 duos for piano/violin +cello/piano.Mozart duos for violin/viola.


Can you rank this and specify works? I have no idea what this is.


----------



## Guest

julianoq said:


> 1. Mozart: Violin Sonata No.21
> 2. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
> 3. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
> 4. Martinu: Cello Sonata No.3
> 5. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No.1
> 6. Mozart: Violin Sonata No.26
> 7. Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Cello and Piano, Op.73


Thanks for posting what you can  These 6 composers are smiling, I'm sure.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schnittke: Cello sonata no.1
2. Liszt: La lugubre gondola for cello and piano, S 134
3. Mozart: Violin sonata no.26 in B flat, K 378
4. Weinberg: Clarinet sonata, op.28
5. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
6. Mozart: Sonata in D for 2 pianos, K 448
7. Prokofiev: Violin sonata no.1
8. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
9. Ravel: Sonata for violin and cello
10. Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op.73
11. Mozart: Violin sonata no.21 in E minor, K304
12. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
13. Dutilleux: Sonatine for flute and piano
14. Martinů: 7 Arabesques for violin and piano
15. Ustvolskaya: Grand Duet for cello and piano
16. Vaughan Williams: Six Studies in English Folksong
17. Martinů: 3 Madrigals for violin and viola, H.313
18. Turina: Violin Sonata No.2
19. Alkan: Sonate de Concert, op. 47
20. Hindemith: Viola sonata, op.25/4

Already I like the expanded nominations - gives me plenty of room to keep nominating favourite works in hope, and support many other good suggestions.


----------



## Aecio

Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
Turina: Violin Sonata No.2
Elgar: Violin Sonata
Saint-Saens: Violin Sonata No.1
Respighi: Violin Sonata
Szymanowski: Myths
Glinka: Viola Sonata
Busoni: Violin Sonata No.2
Pierne: Violin Sonata
Schumann: Fantasiestücke


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Saint-Saëns - Clarinet Sonata, Op. 167
2. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 8
3. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 3
4. Lekeu - Violin Sonata
5. Saint-Saëns - Bassoon Sonata, Op. 168
6. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 32, K.454
7. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 7
8. Mozart - Sonata in D for 2 pianos, K 448
9. Hindemith - Viola sonata, Op.25 No. 4
10. Hindemith - Sonata for 2 Pianos
11. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 4
12. Mozart - Violin sonata No. 26, K 378
13. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 1
14. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 2
15. Bach - Sonata No. 3 For Flute And Harpsichord In A Major, BWV 1032


----------



## pjang23

Nereffid said:


> Already I like the expanded nominations - gives me plenty of room to keep nominating favourite works in hope, and support many other good suggestions.


I'm thinking in the final nomination round we could also consider adding another 20 unranked votes to gather all those extra works. To me, it's really the honorable mentions that are the heart of these projects.


----------



## Guest

This round will close in 8 hours. Keep those lists comin'. Also, let me know if you would like me to use old lists (as with tdc) - lest you get busy.


----------



## Guest

I noticed you made an edit, pjang. What work was displaced? I just noticed a disparity in my scores.


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> I noticed you made an edit, pjang. What work was displaced? I just noticed a disparity in my scores.


I inserted Dohnanyi below Reger and shifted the rest of the list down. I think Mendelssohn Cello Sonata No.1 was dropped.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 8th round nominations:

1. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, RTviii/6
2. Bridge - Sonata for cello and piano, H. 125
3. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, op. 105
4. Handel - Sonata for violin and harpsichord in D major op. 1 No. 13
5. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 6 in A, op. 30/1
6. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 3, RTviii/10
7. Poulenc - Sonata for 'cello and piano, FP 143
8. Beethoven - 12 Variations on 'See the conqu'ring hero comes' for cello and piano, WoO45
9. Poulenc - Sonata for violin & piano, FP 119
10. Schubert - Sonata for violin and piano in D, D. 384
11. Kodály - Sonata for 'cello and piano, op. 4
12. Reger - Sonata for clarinet (or viola) and piano in B flat, op. 107
13. Schumann - Märchenbilder for viola and piano, op.113
14. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, RTviii/9
15. Schumann - Fantasiestücke for cello and piano, op.73
16. Fauré - Cello Sonata #1 In D Minor, Op. 109
17. Fauré - Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 117
18. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 7 in C minor, op.30/2
19. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 8 in G, op.30/3
20. Turina - Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 82


----------



## Guest

Any other previous regulars need more time?


----------



## Guest

I will also be extending this round an hour or two, as a few "regulars" have not posted any works yet.


----------



## Trout

Sorry, this is just something I hastily threw together, in more or less a random order:

1. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
2. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
3. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
4. Schnittke: Cello Sonata #1
5. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
6. Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello
7. Dutilleux: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
8. Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
9. Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor
10. Fauré: Cello Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 109
11. Fauré: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 117
12. Bach: Violin Sonata #6 in G, BWV 1019
13. Fauré: Berceuse in D, op. 16
14. Schnittke: Suite in the Old Style
15. Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A-flat, op. 70
16. Barber: Cello Sonata, op. 6
17. Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
18. Grieg: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25
19. Reich: Clapping Music
20. Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 73

edit: found 2 more works.


----------



## Guest

But thank you nevertheless! Incoming round change...


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Voting Round #8* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

Here are the rules for voting rounds:



> Voting round:
> 
> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.


Here are your choices, ladies and gentlemen of TalkClassical. Listed in the order of points earned in the nomination round:

1. Schumann: Drei Fantasiestücke, Op. 73 _(121 Points, 7 Votes)_
2. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2 In D Major, Op. 58 _(104 Points, 4 Votes)_
3. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 21 In E Minor, K. 304 _(98 Points, 4 Votes)_
4. Mozart: Sonata For Two Pianos In D Major, K. 448 _(95 Points, 4 Votes)_
5. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 26 In B-Flat Major, K. 378 _(93 Points, 4 Votes)_
6. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6 _(86 Points, 4 Votes)_
7. Turina: Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 82 _(80 Points, 4 Votes)_
8. Ravel: Sonata For Violin And Cello _(77 Points, 3 Votes)_
9. Lekeu: Violin Sonata In G Major _(77 Points, 3 Votes)_
10. Respighi: Violin Sonata In B Minor, P. 110 _(74 Points, 3 Votes)_

*Please select and rank your top 5 choices from the above 10 selections.*

_This round will last 48 hours._


----------



## Guest

For those interested, the next few works...:

Reger: Clarinet Sonata No. 3
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1
Faure: Cello Sonata No. 1
Schnittke: Cello Sonata No. 1
Enescu: Impressions D'Enfance
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 25/4
Faure: Cello Sonata No. 2
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1
Kodaly: Sonata For Cello And Piano


----------



## Guest

tdc:
1. Villa-Lobos
2. Turina

me: 
1. Ravel
2. Mozart Two Pianos
3. Mozart E Minor
4. Respighi
5. Schumann


----------



## pjang23

1. Mendelssohn
2. Lekeu
3. Mozart 21
4. Mozart 448
5. Schumann


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Lekeu
2. Mozart Sonata for 2 pianos
3. Mozart Violin Sonata No. 26
4. Mozart Violin Sonata No. 21


----------



## julianoq

1. Mozart: Violin Sonata No.21
2. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
3. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
4. Mozart: Violin Sonata No.26
5. Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Cello and Piano, Op.73


----------



## Aecio

Turina
Respighi
Schumann
Lekeu
Mozart 21


----------



## Nereffid

1. Mozart: Violin sonata no.26 in B flat, K 378
2. Mozart: Sonata in D for 2 pianos, K 448
3. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
4. Ravel: Sonata for violin and cello
5. Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op.73


----------



## Mahlerian

Ravel
Mozart Two Piano Sonata
Mendelssohn
Schumann
Mozart Violin Sonata 26


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Repertoire unfamiliarity problem:


1. Schumann: Drei Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
2. Turina: Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 82


----------



## Guest

Had a couple rough days and just got home from work...lists completely slipped my mind...incoming round change...


----------



## Guest

*The TC Top 100 Chamber Duos*

*Here are the results from voting round #8 (71-80):*

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
3. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 In A Major, Op. 100
11. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
12. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata In A Minor, D. 821
13. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
14. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
15. Fauré: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
16. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands In F Minor, D. 940
17. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 120/1
18. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
19. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 In A Major, Op. 69
20. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 In G Major, Op. 96
21. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99
22. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030
23. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81
24. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184
25. Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 165
26. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102
27. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
28. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25
29. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75
30. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98
31. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
32. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812
33. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 In G Major, K. 301
34. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Major, Op. 13
35. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034
36. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5
37. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
38. Pärt: Fratres
39. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75
40. Grieg: Cello Sonata In A Minor, Op. 36
41. Janáček: Violin Sonata, JW 7/7
42. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir, L 134
43. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1
44. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7
45. Clarke: Viola Sonata
46. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277
47. Hummel: Cello Sonata In A Major, Op. 104
48. Mendelssohn: Song Without Words For Cello And Piano In D Major, Op. 109
49. Pärt: Spiegel Im Spiegel
50. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 19
51. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1014
52. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata, FP 185
53. Hindemith: Viola Sonata In F Major, Op. 11/4
54. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 In D Minor, Op. 108
55. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2 In E Minor, Op. 108
56. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano In C Major, D. 934
57. Carter: Cello Sonata
58. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 11
59. Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata In E-Flat Major, Op. 18
60. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata In C Major, Op. 119
61. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2, Sz. 76
62. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor
63. Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 7
64. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 In D Major, Op. 102/2
65. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 5 For Violin And Harpsichord In F Minor, BWV 1018
66. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
67. Stravinsky: Concerto For Two Pianos
68. Chopin: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 65
69. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 25 In F Major, K. 377
70. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, Op. 147
71. Mozart: Sonata For Two Pianos In D Major, K. 448
72. Schumann: Drei Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
73. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 21 In E Minor, K. 304
74. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2 In D Major, Op. 58
75. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 26 In B-Flat Major, K. 378
76. Ravel: Sonata For Violin And Cello
77. Lekeu: Violin Sonata In G Major
78. Turina: Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 82
79. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
80. Respighi: Violin Sonata In B Minor, P. 110


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Nomination Round #9* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

*Please submit your ranked list of your favorite chamber duos, including up to 20 works, besides those 80 works already listed above.* Although users may submit up to 20 works, only 10 works will advance to the voting round, as with other nomination rounds. _If you cannot submit a complete list of 20 works, please do not feel discouraged from posting what favorites you can_. As with other rounds, *this round will end within 48 hours of this post.*


----------



## Guest

tdc still likes: 

1. Rodrigo - Cinco Piezas Infantiles
2. Bach - Sonata No. 3 For Flute And Harpsichord In A Major, BWV 1032

(I could be doing this for others too, but none have accepted my offer)


----------



## Guest

1. Kodály: Sonata For Cello And Piano, Op. 4
2. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 109
3. Reger: Clarinet Sonata No. 3 In B-Flat Major, Op. 107
4. Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105
5. Rachmaninoff: Suite No. 1 For Two Pianos
6. Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 25/4
7. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 117 
8. Takemitsu: Distance De Fée
9. Martinů: Three Madrigals For Violin And Viola, H. 313
10. Schumann, Clara: Three Romances For Violin And Piano, Op. 22
11. Schoenberg: Phantasy For Violin And Piano, Op. 47
12. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 80
13. Prokofiev: Sonata For Two Violins In C Major, Op. 56
14. Poulenc: Cello Sonata, FP 143
15. Fauré: Berceuse For Violin And Piano In D Major, Op. 16
16. Fauré: Sicilienne For Cello And Piano, Op. 78
17. Bax: Phantasy Sonata For Viola And Harp
18. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 75
19. Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 3 In C Minor, Op. 45
20. Hovhaness: Spirit Of Trees


----------



## musicrom

1. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
2. Wieniawski: Scherzo tarantelle
3. Ravel: Tzigane
4. Glazunov: Elegie for Viola and Piano
5. Fauré: Sicilienne for Cello and Piano
6. Kreisler: Praeludium and Allegro
7. Wieniawski: Reverie for Viola and Piano
8. Popper: Tarantella
9. Fauré: Romance for Cello and Piano, Op. 69


----------



## Guest

I actually adore the Sicilienne and the Romance - probably as much as the Elegie....but I wasn't sure if they'd be "electable" so I was holding off...


----------



## pjang23

1. Bloch: Violin Sonata No.2
2. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata
3. Reger: Clarinet Sonata No.3, Op.107
4. Barber: Cello Sonata
5. Hovhaness: Sonata for Harp and Guitar "Spirit of Trees"
6. Delius: Violin Sonata No.1
7. Brahms: Hungarian Dances
8. Delius: Violin Sonata No.3
9. Hummel: Flute Sonata in D major Op.50
10. Reger: Violin Sonata No.9, Op.139
11. Dohnanyi: Violin Sonata
12. Finzi: Five Bagatelles
13. Glazunov: Elegie for Viola and Piano
14. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No.1
15. Bridge: Cello Sonata
16. Bach: Violin Sonata No.6 BWV 1019
17. Bloch: Violin Sonata No.1
18. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1
19. Fauré: Dolly Suite
20. Brahms: Waltzes, Op.39


----------



## Nereffid

I can't believe I forgot the Fauré Sicilienne!

1. Schnittke: Cello sonata no.1
2. Liszt: La lugubre gondola for cello and piano, S 134
3. Weinberg: Clarinet sonata, op.28
4. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
5. Prokofiev: Violin sonata no.1
6. Fauré: Sicilienne for cello and piano, op.78
7. Dutilleux: Sonatine for flute and piano
8. Martinů: 7 Arabesques for violin and piano
9. Hovhaness - Sonata for Harp and Guitar, Op. 374, "Spirit of Trees"
10. Vaughan Williams: Six Studies in English Folksong
11. Martinů: 3 Madrigals for violin and viola, H.313
12. Brahms: Scherzo in C minor from “F A E Sonata”
13. Brahms: Hungarian Dances
14. Hindemith: Viola sonata, op.25/4
15. Ustvolskaya: Grand Duet for cello and piano
16. Mozart: Violin Sonata no.32 in B flat, K 454 
17. Szymanowski: Myths
18. Schumann: Adagio and Allegro for Horn and Piano in A flat major, Op. 70
19. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for violin and viola
20. Schumann: Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, op. 105


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Saint-Saëns - Clarinet Sonata, Op. 167
2. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 8
3. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 3
4. Saint-Saëns - Bassoon Sonata, Op. 168
5. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 32, K.454
6. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 7
7. Hindemith - Viola sonata, Op.25 No. 4
8. Hindemith - Sonata for 2 Pianos
9. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 4
10. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 1
11. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 2
12. Bach - Sonata No. 3 For Flute And Harpsichord In A Major, BWV 1032
13. Saint-Saëns - Violin Sonata No. 1
14. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 6


----------



## Aecio

Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
Saint-Saens: Violin Sonata No.1
Szymanowski: Myths
Glinka: Viola Sonata
Elgar: Violin Sonata
Busoni: Violin Sonata No.2
Pierne: Violin Sonata
Enescu: Violin Sonata No.2
Schubert: 3 sonatines op.137
Hahn: Violin Sonata No.3
Debussy: Epigraphes Antiques for 2 pianos
Grieg: Violin Sonata No.3

I had been hesitating about Schubert Sonatines if I had to do 3 nominations or just one, finally I nominated them as a single work.


----------



## Trout

With a little more thought:

1. Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23
2. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
3. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
4. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
5. Martinů: Cello Sonata #3
6. Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82
7. Magnard: Violin Sonata in G, op. 13
8. Dutilleux: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
9. Schnittke: Cello Sonata #1
10. Fauré: Cello Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 109
11. Fauré: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 117
12. Bach: Violin Sonata #6 in G, BWV 1019
13. Martinů: Three Madrigals
14. Schnittke: Suite in the Old Style
15. Barber: Cello Sonata, op. 6
16. Shostakovich: Violin Sonata, op. 134
17. Fauré: Berceuse in D, op. 16
18. Fauré: Sicilienne, op. 78
19. Grieg: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25
20. Reich: Clapping Music


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My 9th round nominations:

1. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, RTviii/6
2. Bridge - Sonata for cello and piano, H. 125
3. Bridge - Sonata for violin and piano, H. 183
4. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, op. 105
5. Bach: Violin Sonata #6 in G, BWV 1019
6. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 6 in A, op. 30/1
7. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 3, RTviii/10
8. Poulenc - Sonata for 'cello and piano, FP 143
9. Beethoven - 12 Variations on 'See the conqu'ring hero comes' for cello and piano, WoO45
10. Poulenc - Bagatelle in D minor for violin and piano FP60c
11. Poulenc - Sonata for violin & piano, FP 119
12. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, RTviii/9
13. Schubert - Sonata for violin and piano in D, D. 384 (Alternatively, I'd support a nomination of all three op. 137 sonat[in]as)
14. Schumann - Märchenbilder for viola and piano, op.113
15. Fauré - Cello Sonata #1 In D Minor, Op. 109
16. Fauré - Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 117
17. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 7 in C minor, op.30/2
18. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 8 in G, op.30/3
19. Reger - Sonata for clarinet (or viola) and piano in B flat, op. 107
20. Kodály - Sonata for 'cello and piano, op. 4


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian and Mitchell should post lists again


----------



## Selby

1.	Hovhaness - Sonata for Harp and Guitar, Op. 374, "Spirit of Trees"
2.	Koechlin - 15 Etudes pour saxophone et piano, Op. 188
3.	Cras - Suite en Duo for Flute and Harp
4.	Hovhaness - Suite for Flute and Harp, Op. 245, "The Garden of Adonis"
5.	Bax - Sonata for Flute and Harp
6.	Koechlin - Oboe Sonata, Op. 58
7.	Finzi - Five Bagatelles, op. 23
8.	Koechling - 20 Chansons bretonnes, Op. 115, for cello and piano
9.	Bax - Phantasy Sonata for Viola and Harp
10.	Hovhaness – Duet for Violin and Harpsichord, Op. 122
11.	Hovhaness – Saris, Op. 67, for violin and piano
12.	Koechlin – Sonata, Op. 75, for 2 flutes
13.	Koechlin - 14 Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 178
14.	Hovhaness – Sonata for 2 Clarinets, Op. 297
15.	Koechin – Violin Sonata, Op. 64
16.	Hovhaness – Sonata for Oboe and Bassoon, Op. 302
17.	Bax – Clarinet Sonata
18.	Bax – Viola Sonata
19.	Hovhaness – Khirgiz Suite, Op. 73a, for violin and piano
20.	Hovhaness – Suite for Oboe and Bassoon, Op. 23


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Selby -


> 8. 20 Chansons bretonnes, Op. 115, for cello and piano


 - Koechlin?


----------



## Guest

Well that's...some list there.


----------



## Selby

Yes, sorry. .


----------



## Selby

TurnaboutVox said:


> Selby - - Koechlin?


Yes, thank you. Fixed it


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Takemitsu Distance de fee for violin and piano
2. Schoenberg Phantasy for violin with piano accompaniment, op. 47
3. Reger Clarinet Sonata No. 3
4. Takemitsu From Beyond the Cresanthymums and November Fog for violin and piano
5. Stravinsky Sonata for Two Pianos
6. Boulez Sonatine for flute and piano
7. Ives Violin Sonata 4
8. Bridge Sonata for cello and piano, H. 125
9. Beethoven Violin Sonata 8 in G, op. 30/3
10. Schumann Märchenbilder for viola and piano, op.113
11. Takemitsu Rocking Mirror Daybreak for two violins
12. Kirchner Duo for violin and piano
13. Bach Violin Sonata No.6 BWV 1019
14. Schumann Adagio and Allegro for horn and piano in A-flat, Op. 70
15. Schnittke Cello sonata no.1
16. Takemitsu Eclipse for shakuhachi and biwa*
17. Bridge Sonata for violin and piano, H. 183
18. Poulenc Sonata for cello and piano, FP 143
19. Bach Sonata No. 3 For Flute And Harpsichord In A, BWV 1032
20. Mozart Violin Sonata No. 32, K454

*Sorry about the crackles and the sudden outburst in the middle of unrelated music on this one, but there aren't any others on Youtube...


----------



## Guest

Selby said:


> Yes, sorry. .


Never apologize for your tastes, Koechlaness!


----------



## Guest

This round will end in 4 hours.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

If I may be allowed an 11th hour edit, Mr. Holocaust, I'd like to replace the Delius second violin sonata with the Schoenberg Phantasy op. 47 at #12 - thank-you.

My (final) 9th round nominations:

1. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, RTviii/6
2. Bridge - Sonata for cello and piano, H. 125
3. Bridge - Sonata for violin and piano, H. 183
4. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, op. 105
5. Bach: Violin Sonata #6 in G, BWV 1019
6. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 6 in A, op. 30/1
7. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 3, RTviii/10
8. Poulenc - Sonata for 'cello and piano, FP 143
9. Beethoven - 12 Variations on 'See the conqu'ring hero comes' for cello and piano, WoO45
10. Poulenc - Bagatelle in D minor for violin and piano FP60c
11. Poulenc - Sonata for violin & piano, FP 119
12. Schoenberg - Phantasy for violin with piano accompaniment, op. 47
13. Schubert - Sonata for violin and piano in D, D. 384 (Alternatively, I'd support a nomination of all three op. 137 sonat[in]as)
14. Schumann - Märchenbilder for viola and piano, op.113
15. Fauré - Cello Sonata #1 In D Minor, Op. 109
16. Fauré - Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 117
17. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 7 in C minor, op.30/2
18. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 8 in G, op.30/3
19. Reger - Sonata for clarinet (or viola) and piano in B flat, op. 107
20. Kodály - Sonata for 'cello and piano, op. 4


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *Voting Round #9* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

Here are the rules for voting rounds:

Voting round:



> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.


Here are your choices, ladies and gentlemen of TalkClassical. Listed in the order of points earned in the nomination round:

1. Reger: Clarinet Sonata No. 3 In B-Flat Major, Op. 107 _(96 Points, 4 Votes)_
2. Hovhaness: Spirit Of Trees, Op. 374 _(89 Points, 4 Votes)_
3. Fauré: Sicilienne For Cello And Piano, Op. 78 _(79 Points, 4 Votes)_
4. Bach: Sonata No. 6 For Violin And Harpsichord In G Major, BWV 1019 _(78 Points, 4 Votes)_
5. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 80 _(74 Points, 3 Votes)_
6. Finzi: Five Bagatelles For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 23 _(73 Points, 3 Votes)_
7. Schnittke: Cello Sonata No. 1 _(68 Points, 3 Votes)_
8. Bridge: Cello Sonata In D Minor, H 125 _(68 Points, 3 Votes)_
9. Schoenberg: Phantasy For Violin And Piano, Op. 47 _(68 Points, 3 Votes)_
10. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 109 _(66 Points, 3 Votes)_
11. Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 25/4 _(66 Points, 3 Votes)_

*Please select and rank your top 5 choices from the above 10 selections.* The selection to receive the least number of points will automatically continue to the final voting round.

_This round will last 48 hours._


----------



## Guest

Sorry for the delay, once again. But hey, you'll only have to deal with my iniquity for a few more rounds 

The next few works: 

Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8
Martinu: Three Madrigals For Violin And Viola
Saint-Saens: Violin Sonata No. 1
Bach: Flute Sonata No. 3
Faure: Cello Sonata No. 2
Enescu: Impressions D'Enfance
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
Poulenc: Cello Sonata
Takemitsu: Distance De Fee


----------



## Guest

1. Reger
2. Faure Sicilienne
3. Faure Sonata
4. Hindemith
5. Schoenberg


----------



## pjang23

1. Reger
2. Hovhaness
3. Finzi
4. Bridge
5. Bach


----------



## Selby

1. Hovhaness
2. Finzi
3. Faure - Sicilienne
4. Shoenberg
5. Faure - Cello


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg
Reger
Bridge
Prokofiev
Bach


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schnittke
2. Prokofiev
3. Fauré: Sicilienne
4. Hovhaness
5. Hindemith


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Bach
2. Hindemith


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1. Bridge: Cello Sonata In D Minor, H 125
2. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 109
3. Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 25/4
4. Schoenberg: Phantasy For Violin And Piano, Op. 47
5. Bach: Sonata No. 6 For Violin And Harpsichord In G Major, BWV 1019


----------



## Guest

Should have an easier week in general this time around. The only exception is that I will be seeing Beethoven Coriolan/Emperor/Symphony7 on Friday so I may have to extend the last nomination round a few hours... But I don't think this will be a problem for anyone? (Since, ya know, the only thing after that is one more voting round)

Still need to do a good bit more work compiling all my honorable mentions (and putting all those nominated by 2+ users in bold). Will these lists be able to be stickied in their respective subforums by a mod?


----------



## Guest

The final nomination round will begin in 6 hours. Don't be shy - everything you nominate will go to the honorable mentions list at the least!


----------



## Trout

1. Finzi: Five Bagatelles For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 23
2. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 80
3. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 109
4. Schoenberg: Phantasy For Violin And Piano, Op. 47
5. Bach: Sonata No. 6 For Violin And Harpsichord In G Major, BWV 1019


----------



## Guest

I have such tasty nominations prepared.


----------



## Guest

*The TC Top 100 Chamber Duos*

*Here are the results from voting round #9 (81-90):*

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
3. Franck: Violin Sonata In A Major, M. 8
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 In G Major, Op. 78
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata In D Minor, Op. 40
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 In A Major, Op. 47
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 In G Major
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 In F Major, Op. 24
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 In E-Flat Major, Op. 120/2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 In A Major, Op. 100
11. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
12. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata In A Minor, D. 821
13. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
14. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 25
15. Fauré: Élégie For Cello And Piano, Op. 24
16. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands In F Minor, D. 940
17. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 120/1
18. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
19. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 In A Major, Op. 69
20. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 In G Major, Op. 96
21. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 In F Major, Op. 99
22. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 1 For Flute And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1030
23. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 81
24. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, FP 184
25. Poulenc: Flute Sonata, FP 165
26. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston, Op. 102
27. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
28. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen, I/25
29. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1, Sz. 75
30. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins, Sz. 98
31. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 3 For Viola Da Gamba And Harpsichord In G Minor, BWV 1029
32. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands In C Major "Grand Duo", D. 812
33. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 In G Major, K. 301
34. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Major, Op. 13
35. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 5 For Flute And Harpsichord In E Minor, BWV 1034
36. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 5
37. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, Op. 71
38. Pärt: Fratres
39. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 75
40. Grieg: Cello Sonata In A Minor, Op. 36
41. Janáček: Violin Sonata, JW 7/7
42. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir, L 134
43. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 In C Major, Op. 102/1
44. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello, Op. 7
45. Clarke: Viola Sonata
46. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1, H. 277
47. Hummel: Cello Sonata In A Major, Op. 104
48. Mendelssohn: Song Without Words For Cello And Piano In D Major, Op. 109
49. Pärt: Spiegel Im Spiegel
50. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 19
51. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Harpsichord In B Minor, BWV 1014
52. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata, FP 185
53. Hindemith: Viola Sonata In F Major, Op. 11/4
54. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 In D Minor, Op. 108
55. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2 In E Minor, Op. 108
56. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano In C Major, D. 934
57. Carter: Cello Sonata
58. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano, Op. 11
59. Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata In E-Flat Major, Op. 18
60. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata In C Major, Op. 119
61. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2, Sz. 76
62. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor
63. Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano, Op. 7
64. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 In D Major, Op. 102/2
65. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 5 For Violin And Harpsichord In F Minor, BWV 1018
66. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
67. Stravinsky: Concerto For Two Pianos
68. Chopin: Cello Sonata In G Minor, Op. 65
69. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 25 In F Major, K. 377
70. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, Op. 147
71. Mozart: Sonata For Two Pianos In D Major, K. 448
72. Schumann: Drei Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
73. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 21 In E Minor, K. 304
74. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2 In D Major, Op. 58
75. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 26 In B-Flat Major, K. 378
76. Ravel: Sonata For Violin And Cello
77. Lekeu: Violin Sonata In G Major
78. Turina: Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 82
79. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
80. Respighi: Violin Sonata In B Minor, P. 110
81. Schoenberg: Phantasy For Violin And Piano, Op. 47
82. Reger: Clarinet Sonata No. 3 In B-Flat Major, Op. 107
83. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 109
84. Finzi: Five Bagatelles For Clarinet And Piano, Op. 23
85. Hovhaness: Spirit Of Trees, Op. 374
86. Fauré: Sicilienne For Cello And Piano, Op. 78
87. Bach, J.S.: Sonata No. 6 For Violin And Harpsichord In G Major, BWV 1019
88. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 80
89. Bridge: Cello Sonata In D Minor, H 125
90. Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 25/4


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *final nomination round (Nomination Round #10)* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

*Please submit your ranked list of your favorite chamber duos, including up to 20 works, besides those 90 works already listed above.* _If you cannot submit a complete list of 20 works, please do not feel discouraged from posting what favorites you can._ As this round is your last chance to nominate works (all of which will appear, either in the list or in the honorable mentions section), you will likely want to list as many works as possible; therefore, *this round will last for 96 hours.*

Note: The following work will advance automatically to the final voting round (from voting round #9):
Schnittke: Cello Sonata No. 1


----------



## Guest

Another tdc vote for:
1. Rodrigo - Cinco Piezas Infantiles
2. Bach - Sonata No. 3 For Flute And Harpsichord In A Major, BWV 1032


----------



## Guest

My nominations:

1. Kodály: Sonata For Cello And Piano, Op. 4
2. Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105
3. Rachmaninoff: Fantaisie-Tableaux For Two Pianos, Op. 5
4. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 117
5. Takemitsu: Distance De Fée For Violin And Piano
6. Martinů: Three Madrigals For Violin And Viola, H. 313
7. Poulenc: Cello Sonata, FP 143
8. Schumann, Clara: Three Romances For Violin And Piano, Op. 22
9. Boulez: Sonatine For Flute And Piano
10. Ligeti: Baladă şi Joc For Two Violins
11. Dutilleux: Sonatina For Flute And Piano
12. Dutilleux: Quatre Figures De Résonances For Two Pianos
13. Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata
14. Dutilleux: Choral, Cadence Et Fugato For Trombone And Piano
15. Dutilleux: Sarabande Et Cortège For Bassoon And Piano
16. Hindemith: Horn Sonata
17. Hindemith: Trumpet Sonata
18. Hindemith: Trombone Sonata
19. Hindemith: Alto Horn Sonata
20. Hindemith: Tuba Sonata


----------



## Aecio

Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
Saint-Saens: Violin Sonata No.1
Szymanowski: Myths
Glinka: Viola Sonata
Elgar: Violin Sonata
Busoni: Violin Sonata No.2
Pierne: Violin Sonata
Enescu: Violin Sonata No.2
Schubert: 3 sonatines op.137
Hahn: Violin Sonata No.3
Debussy: Epigraphes Antiques for 2 pianos
Copland: Violin Sonata


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Saint-Saëns - Clarinet Sonata, Op. 167
2. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 8
3. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 3
4. Saint-Saëns - Bassoon Sonata, Op. 168
5. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 32, K.454
6. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 7
7. Hindemith - Sonata for 2 Pianos
8. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 4
9. Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 1
10. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 2
11. Bach - Sonata No. 3 For Flute And Harpsichord, BWV 1032
12. Saint-Saëns - Violin Sonata No. 1
13. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 6
14. Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 1
15. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 19, K.302


----------



## Nereffid

1. Liszt: La lugubre gondola for cello and piano, S 134
2. Weinberg: Clarinet sonata, op.28
3. Ravel: Tzigane
4. Enescu: Impressions d'enfance
5. Dutilleux: Sonatine for flute and piano
6. Martinů: 7 Arabesques for violin and piano
7. Vaughan Williams: Six Studies in English Folksong
8. Martinů: 3 Madrigals for violin and viola, H.313
9. Brahms: Scherzo in C minor from “F A E Sonata”
10. Brahms: Hungarian Dances
11. Ustvolskaya: Grand Duet for cello and piano
12. Koechlin: Horn sonata, op.70
13. Mozart: Violin Sonata no.32 in B flat, K 454 
14. Szymanowski: Myths
15. Schumann: Adagio and Allegro for Horn and Piano in A flat major, Op. 70
16. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for violin and viola
17. Schumann: Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, op. 105
18. Alkan: Sonate de Concert, op. 47
19. Hindemith: Trombone sonata
20. Strauss, F: Nocturno, op.7


----------



## Selby

1. Koechlin - Horn Sonata, Op. 70
2. Dutilleux - Sonatina For Flute And Piano
3. Cras - Suite en Duo for Flute and Harp
4. Hovhaness - Suite for Flute and Harp, Op. 245, "The Garden of Adonis"
5. Bax - Sonata for Flute and Harp
6. Koechlin - Oboe Sonata, Op. 58
7. Szymanowski - Myths
8. Ligeti - Baladă şi Joc For Two Violins
9. Bax - Phantasy Sonata for Viola and Harp
10. Hovhaness – Duet for Violin and Harpsichord, Op. 122
11. Hovhaness – Saris, Op. 67, for violin and piano
12. Koechlin – Sonata, Op. 75, for 2 flutes
13. Koechlin - 14 Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 178
14. Martinů - Three Madrigals For Violin And Viola, H. 313
15. Koechin – Violin Sonata, Op. 64
16. Hovhaness – Sonata for Oboe and Bassoon, Op. 302
17. Bax – Clarinet Sonata
18. Bax – Viola Sonata
19. Hovhaness – Khirgiz Suite, Op. 73a, for violin and piano
20. Takemitsu - Distance De Fée For Violin And Piano


----------



## pjang23

1. Bloch: Violin Sonata No.2
2. Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata
3. Barber: Cello Sonata
4. Delius: Violin Sonata No.1
5. Brahms: Scherzo in C minor from “F A E Sonata”
6. Brahms: Hungarian Dances
7. Delius: Violin Sonata No.3
8. Koechlin: Horn Sonata
9. Schubert: 3 Sonatinas, Op.137
10. Hummel: Flute Sonata in D major Op.50
11. Reger: Violin Sonata No.9, Op.139
12. Dohnanyi: Violin Sonata
13. Glazunov: Elegie for Viola and Piano
14. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No.1
15. Bloch: Violin Sonata No.1
16. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1
17. Fauré: Dolly Suite
18. Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano
19. Mathieu: Violin Sonata
20. Schubert: 3 Marches Militaires


----------



## Guest

Just about one more day to post your last nominations. You know who you are.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Final round nominations: 

1. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1, RTviii/6
2. Bridge - Sonata for violin and piano, H. 183
3. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in A minor, op. 105
5. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 6 in A, op. 30/1
6. Handel - Sonata for violin and harpsichord in D major op. 1 No. 13
7. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 3, RTviii/10
8. Poulenc - Sonata for 'cello and piano, FP 143
9. Beethoven - 12 Variations on 'See the conqu'ring hero comes' for cello and piano, WoO45
10. Poulenc - Bagatelle in D minor for violin and piano FP60c
11. Poulenc - Sonata for violin & piano, FP 119
12. Delius - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2, RTviii/9
13. Schubert - 3 Sonatas / sonatinas for violin and piano, op. 137
14. Schumann - Märchenbilder for viola and piano, op.113
15. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 2 in D minor, Op. 121
16. Fauré - Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 117
17. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 7 in C minor, op.30/2
18. Beethoven - Sonata for violin and piano No. 8 in G, op.30/3
19. Schumann - Sonata for violin and piano No. 3 in A minor, WoO 27 
20. Beethoven - Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 1 in F, op. 5/1


----------



## Guest

I will move your "#5" and down up one point, as I see you accidentally left out #4 

Two and a half more hours to submit nominations.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Takemitsu Distance de fee for violin and piano
2. Takemitsu From Beyond the Cresanthymums and November Fog for violin and piano
3. Stravinsky Sonata for Two Pianos
4. Boulez Sonatine for flute and piano
5. Ives Violin Sonata 4
6. Beethoven Violin Sonata 8 in G, op. 30/3
7. Schumann Märchenbilder for viola and piano, op.113
8. Takemitsu Rocking Mirror Daybreak for two violins
9. Kirchner Duo for violin and piano
10. Schumann Adagio and Allegro for horn and piano in A-flat, Op. 70
11. Takemitsu Eclipse for shakuhachi and biwa
12. Bridge Sonata for violin and piano, H. 183
13. Poulenc Sonata for cello and piano, FP 143
14. Bach Sonata No. 3 For Flute And Harpsichord In A, BWV 1032
15. Mozart Violin Sonata No. 32, K454
16. Dutilleux: Sonatine for flute and piano
17. Mozart: Violin Sonata no.32 in B-flat, K 454 
18. Poulenc: Cello Sonata, FP 143


----------



## Guest

I see someone essentially pasted their last round nominations. Make the edits clear, if you can


----------



## Guest

> 1. Takemitsu Distance de fee for violin and piano
> 2. Takemitsu From Beyond the Cresanthymums and November Fog for violin and piano
> 3. Stravinsky Sonata for Two Pianos
> 4. Boulez Sonatine for flute and piano
> 5. Ives Violin Sonata 4
> 6. Beethoven Violin Sonata 8 in G, op. 30/3
> 7. Schumann Märchenbilder for viola and piano, op.113
> 8. Takemitsu Rocking Mirror Daybreak for two violins
> 9. Kirchner Duo for violin and piano
> 10. Schumann Adagio and Allegro for horn and piano in A-flat, Op. 70
> 11. Takemitsu Eclipse for shakuhachi and biwa
> 12. Bridge Sonata for violin and piano, H. 183
> 13. Poulenc Sonata for cello and piano, FP 143
> 14. Bach Sonata No. 3 For Flute And Harpsichord In A, BWV 1032
> 15. Mozart Violin Sonata No. 32, K454
> 16. Dutilleux: Sonatine for flute and piano


Using it in this form, otherwise.


----------



## Mahlerian

Oh, now I see the problem...


----------



## Trout

1. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
2. Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
3. Martinů: Cello Sonata #3
4. Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82
5. Magnard: Violin Sonata in G, op. 13
6. Dutilleux: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
7. Fauré: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 117
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #7 in C minor, op. 30/2
9. Barber: Cello Sonata, op. 6
10. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
11. Shostakovich: Violin Sonata, op. 134
12. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 10/3
13. Martinů: Three Madrigals
14. Ives: Violin Sonata #4
15. Schnittke: Suite in the Old Style
16. Fauré: Berceuse in D, op. 16
17. Grieg: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25
18. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
19. Reich: Clapping Music
20. Satie: Trois Morceaux en forme de poire


----------



## Guest

Welcome to *the final voting round (Voting Round #10)* for the *TC Top 100 Chamber Duos List!*

Here are the rules for voting rounds:

Voting round:



> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.


Here are your choices, ladies and gentlemen of TalkClassical. Listed in the order of points earned in the nomination round:

1. Schnittke: Cello Sonata No. 1 _(From Voting Round #9)_
2. Dutilleux: Sonatina For Flute And Piano _(115 Points, 5 Votes)_
3. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8 In G Major, Op. 30/3 _(87 Points, 4 Votes)_
4. Martinů: Three Madrigals For Violin And Viola, H. 313 _(83 Points, 4 Votes)_
5. Koechlin: Horn Sonata, Op. 70 _(72 Points, 3 Votes)_
6. Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 _(71 Points, 3 Votes)_
7. Szymanowski: Myths, Op. 30 _(69 Points, 3 Votes)_
8. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 75 _(69 Points, 3 Votes)_
9. Takemitsu: Distance De Fée _(67 Points, 3 Votes)_
10. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 117 _(67 Points, 3 Votes)_

*Please select and rank your top 5 choices from the above 10 selections.*

_This round will last 48 hours._


----------



## Guest

The final list of honorable mentions will be posted along with the final list, in ~48 hours!


----------



## Selby

Koechlin
Takemitsu
Szymanowski
Faure
Saint-Saens


----------



## pjang23

Koechlin: Horn Sonata, Op. 70
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105
Dutilleux: Sonatina For Flute And Piano
Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 117
Szymanowski: Myths, Op. 30


----------



## Nereffid

1. Schnittke
2. Dutilleux
3. Martinů
4. Koechlin
5. Szymanowski


----------



## Aecio

Saint-Saens
Szymanowski
Takemitsu
Beethoven
Faure

What if we continue until 120 ?


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu
Schumann
Dutilleux
Beethoven
Schnittke


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

1. Saint-Saëns
2. Beethoven


----------



## Guest

Aecio said:


> What if we continue until 120?


I'm not really wanting to, for two reasons - 1) I think some people are wanting to go ahead and see the finished product at this point, 2) I want the list to be a nice compromise between fun and usefulness...if selections get any more obscure, it becomes nothing but an exercise in name-dropping.

However, I was initially against bloating the honorable mentions list up any more, but if you guys think it would be helpful, I would consider collecting another ~10 unranked votes or so until the end of the project...

Edit: Wanted to listen to Szymanowski and Beethoven again before voting...:

1. Dutilleux
2. Takemitsu
3. Schumann
4. Szymanowski
5. Faure


----------



## TurnaboutVox

arcaneholocaust said:


> I will move your "#5" and down up one point, as I see you accidentally left out #4


Um. That was meant to be the Kodaly op. 4. Too late.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Um. That was meant to be the Kodaly op. 4. Too late.


Zoltan is displeased.


----------



## Guest

This last round should wrap up in about 12 hours, but I will probably be a little late as I have a final exam in...about 11 hours.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8 In G Major, Op. 30/3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105
Takemitsu: Distance De Fée for Violin and Piano
Dutilleux: Sonatina For Flute And Piano
Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 117


Thank-you to arcaneholocaust for presiding and collating nominations and votes, and to everyone who has participated - it's been fun, and I've heard quite a few excellent works I hadn't heard before.


----------



## Trout

1. Schnittke: Cello Sonata No. 1
2. Dutilleux: Sonatina For Flute And Piano
3. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 75
4. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2 In G Minor, Op. 117
5. Martinů: Three Madrigals For Violin And Viola, H. 313


----------



## Guest

I just got home from my first "recital" (there were some people playing Bach preludes and Chopin-lite, but my section was just for an introductory piano class...so about...24 measures  ). About to get to work finalizing/formatting honorable mentions. May take me a bit, but finished product incoming!


----------



## Guest

*The TC Top 100 Chamber Duos*

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata
3. Franck: Violin Sonata
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 "Spring"
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2
11. Debussy: Violin Sonata
12. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
13. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
14. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3
15. Fauré: Élégie For Cello And Piano
16. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands
17. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1
18. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2
19. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3
20. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10
21. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2
22. Bach, J.S.: Flute Sonata No. 1
23. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2
24. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata
25. Poulenc: Flute Sonata
26. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston
27. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
28. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen
29. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1
30. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins
31. Bach, J.S.: Viola Da Gamba Sonata No. 3
32. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands "Grand Duo"
33. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18
34. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1
35. Bach, J.S.: Flute Sonata No. 5
36. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano
37. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata
38. Pärt: Fratres
39. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano
40. Grieg: Cello Sonata
41. Janáček: Violin Sonata
42. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir
43. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4
44. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello
45. Clarke: Viola Sonata
46. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1
47. Hummel: Cello Sonata
48. Mendelssohn: Song Without Words, Op. 109
49. Pärt: Spiegel Im Spiegel
50. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata
51. Bach, J.S.: Violin Sonata No. 1
52. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
53. Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 11/4
54. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3
55. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2
56. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano
57. Carter: Cello Sonata
58. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano
59. Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata
60. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata
61. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2
62. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 1
63. Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano
64. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5
65. Bach, J.S.: Violin Sonata No. 5
66. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
67. Stravinsky: Concerto For Two Pianos
68. Chopin: Cello Sonata
69. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 25
70. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata
71. Mozart: Sonata For Two Pianos In D Major
72. Schumann: Drei Fantasiestücke
73. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 21
74. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2
75. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 26
76. Ravel: Sonata For Violin And Cello
77. Lekeu: Violin Sonata
78. Turina: Violin Sonata No. 2
79. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
80. Respighi: Violin Sonata
81. Schoenberg: Phantasy For Violin And Piano
82. Reger: Clarinet Sonata No. 3
83. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1
84. Finzi: Five Bagatelles
85. Hovhaness: Spirit Of Trees
86. Fauré: Sicilienne For Cello And Piano
87. Bach, J.S.: Violin Sonata No. 6
88. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1
89. Bridge: Cello Sonata
90. Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 25/4
91. Dutilleux: Sonatina For Flute And Piano
92. Takemitsu: Distance De Fée
93. Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1
94. Szymanowski: Myths
95. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2
96. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1
97. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8
98. Koechlin: Horn Sonata
99. Schnittke: Cello Sonata No. 1
100. Martinů: Three Madrigals For Violin And Viola


----------



## Guest

*Alkan: Sonate De Concert*
*Bach, J.S.: Flute Sonata No. 3*
*Bach, J.S.: Viola Da Gamba Sonata No. 1*
*Bach, J.S.: Viola Da Gamba Sonata No. 2*
*Barber: Cello Sonata*
Bartók: Rhapsody No. 1
Bax: Clarinet Sonata
*Bax: Phantasy Sonata For Flute And Harp*
Bax: Sonata For Flute And Harp
Bax: Viola Sonata
Bazzini: La Ronde Des Lutins
*Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1*
Beethoven: Twelve Variations On "See The Conqu'ring Hero Comes"
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 1
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 4
*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 6*
*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 7*
Bloch: Suite For Viola And Piano
*Bloch: Violin Sonata No. 1*
*Bloch: Violin Sonata No. 2*
*Boulez: Sonatine For Flute And Piano*
*Brahms: Hungarian Dances*
*Brahms: Scherzo From "F-A-E Sonata"*
Brahms: Waltzes
*Bridge: Violin Sonata*
*Busoni: Violin Sonata No. 2*
Canteloube: Dans La Montagne
Catoire: Violin Sonata No. 2
Copland: Violin Sonata
*Cras: Suite En Duo*
Debussy: Épigraphes Antiques
*Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1*
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 2
*Delius: Violin Sonata No. 3*
Dohnányi: Violin Sonata
Dutilleux: Choral, Cadence Et Fugato
Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata
Dutilleux: Quatre Figures De Résonances
Dutilleux: Sarabande Et Cortège
*Elgar: Violin Sonata*
*Enescu: Impressions D'enfance*
Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 2
*Fauré: Berceuse For Violin And Piano*
Fauré: Dolly Suite
Fauré: Fantasy For Flute And Piano
Fauré: Romance For Cello And Piano
Glazunov: Elegy For Viola And Piano
*Glinka: Viola Sonata*
*Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 3*
Hahn: Violin Sonata No. 3
*Halvorsen: Passacaglia And Sarabande*
Händel: Violin Sonata, Op. 1/13
Hindemith: Alto Horn Sonata
Hindemith: Horn Sonata
Hindemith: Sonata For Two Pianos
*Hindemith: Trombone Sonata*
Hindemith: Trumpet Sonata
Hindemith: Tuba Sonata
Hovhaness: Duet For Violin And Harpsichord
Hovhaness: Khirgiz Suite
Hovhaness: Saris
Hovhaness: Sonata For Oboe And Bassoon
Hovhaness: Sonata For Two Clarinets
Hovhaness: Suite For Oboe And Bassoon
Hovhaness: The Garden Of Adonis
Hummel: Flute Sonata
Ireland: Violin Sonata No. 1
*Ives: Violin Sonata No. 4*
Kancheli: Time… And Again
Kirchner: Duo For Violin And Piano
Kodály: Adagio For Violin And Piano
*Kodály: Cello Sonata*
Koechlin: Fifteen Etudes For Saxophone And Piano
Koechlin: Fourteen Pieces For Clarinet And Piano
Koechlin: Sonata For Two Flutes
Koechlin: Twenty Chanson
Koechlin: Violin Sonata
*Koechlin: Oboe Sonata*
Kreisler: Praeludium And Allegro
*Ligeti: Baladă şi Joc*
Liszt: La Lugubre Gondola
Lutosławski: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini
Magnard: Violin Sonata
*Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 3*
Martinů: Seven Arabesques For Violin And Piano
Mathíeu: Ballade-Fantaisie
Mathíeu: Violin Sonata
*Medtner: Violin Sonata No. 3*
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 1
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata
Mozart: Fugue For Piano Four Hands
*Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 17*
Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 19
Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 27
*Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 32*
*Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 1*
Onslow: Violin Sonata No. 1
Pettersson: Seven Sonatas For Two Violins
Pierné: Violin Sonata
Popper: Tarantella
Poulenc: Bagatelle For Violin And Piano
*Poulenc: Cello Sonata*
Poulenc: Élégie For Horn And Piano
*Poulenc: Violin Sonata*
Prokofiev: Sonata For Two Violins
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 2
*Rachmaninoff: Suite No. 1 For Two Pianos*
Ravel: Tzigane
Reger: Violin Sonata No. 7
Reger: Violin Sonata No. 9
Reich: Clapping Music
Rodrigo: Cinco Piezas Infantiles
*Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata*
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata No. 2
Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata
Saint-Saëns: Élégie No. 2 For Violin And Piano
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 2
Satie: Trois Morceaux En Forme De Poire
Schnittke: Suite In The Old Style
Schubert: Three Marches Militaires
*Schubert: Three Sonatines For Violin And Piano*
*Schumann: Adagio And Allegro*
*Schumann: Märchenbilder*
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 2
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 3
Schumann, C.: Drei Romanzen
Shostakovich: Violin Sonata
Sibelius: Malinconia
Spohr: Sonata For Violin And Harp
Strauss, F.: Nocturno
Stravinsky: Sonata For Two Pianos
Takemitsu: Eclipse
Takemitsu: From Far Beyond Chrysanthemums And November Fog
Takemitsu: Rocking Mirror Daybreak
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir D'un Lieu Cher
Ustvolskaya: Grand Duet
Vaughan Williams: Six Studies In English Folk Song
Vaughan Williams: Violin Sonata
Villa-Lobos: Bis Choros
Walton: Violin Sonata
Weinberg: Cello Sonata No. 2
*Weinberg: Clarinet Sonata*
Weinberg: Violin Sonata No. 5
Wieniawski: Reverie For Viola And Piano
Wieniawski: Scherzo-Tarantelle


----------



## Guest

Sorry, got a little occupied before I could finish up the honorable mentions quickly...


----------



## Guest

Anyways, many thanks to everyone who took part, and of course a few extra thanks to pjang for running the art songs list (quite a bit better than I could, myself).

Is there anyway to get these stickied in respective forums?


----------



## Nereffid

Well done, arcaneholocaust, you've been a fine host for this entertainment.
:tiphat:


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

Just wanted to point out that Saint-Saëns' Violin Sonata No. 1 made the cut but is still listed under honorable mentions as well.


----------



## mmsbls

A big thank you to arcaneholocaust for facilitating this list and to all who participated.

The list has been posted to the thread, Compilation of the TC Top Recommended lists.


----------

